#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-23
<tanjir_nai> Ekushey: ping
#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-25
<Annup> Hi
<Annup> hi
<Annup> বহ তৃননগ
<Annup> hi kabbo
<Kabbo> hi ভাইয়া :)
<Kabbo> কী করেন?
<Annup> কি
<Annup> ছু না
<Kabbo> যাই, ১১টায় আসব :)
<Rezwanur> tareq_eee: আপনি কি টুইটারের @imtareqmhd ? 
<tareq_eee> কে কে আছেন ভাই
<tareq_eee> হ্যাঁ
<Rezwanur> স্বাগতম :)
<tareq_eee> শুভেচ্ছা
<tareq_eee> রাসেল ভাইও আছেন নাকি ?
<tareq> এবার এক্স চ্যাটে আসলাম
<Rezwanur> :)
<tareq> ভাই কি করলেন লিনাক্স ডে উপলক্ষ্যে 
<Rezwanur> বাসায় ঘুমাইলাম!
<tareq> আমি অবশ্য ফস এর কামকাজ দেখলাম হালকা পাতলা ;)
<tareq> শাবাব ভাই কুতায়
<Rezwanur> tareq: জানিনা! টুইটারে একটা আওয়াজ দিয়া আসি!
<tareq> দ্যান, ওয়েটাই
<Anup> hi
<tareq> অনেকে এসছেন
<tareq> স্বাগতম
<Rezwanur> tareq: টুইটারে আওয়াজ দিয়া আসছি
<Rezwanur> hi Anup
<tareq> অনুপদা কি খবর কন
<tareq> আনলক হইয়া গেলেন
<Anup> এই তো আছি
<Anup> আপনার খবর কি?
<tareq> আজকে দেখলাম বাংলাদেশের বন্টু মিন্টুর হাল :P
<Mehedee> এখানে যেন কি কি করা হবে ?
<tareq> শাবাব ভাই জানে
<Rezwanur> আজকে প্রোগ্রামের ছবিগুলা দেখা হইলো না!
<tareq> কি আর দেখবেন
<tareq> আমি চামে শামীম ভাইর সাথে ফটু সেশন করছি ;)
<Rezwanur> হে হে
<Rezwanur> রাত এগারোটায় নাকি শুরু হবে!
<Mehedee> শামীম ভাইকে একটা ফটো তে
<Mehedee> রেসলারের মত লাগতেছে
<Mehedee> :))
<Rezwanur> Mehedee: ছবিটা দেখান না :)
<tareq> ওনার ইয়ে মেদ জমেছে 
<Rezwanur> tareq: টুইটারে কেউ ছবি-টবি আপলোড করে নাই?
<tareq> আমি জিপ্লাসে দিছি
<Rezwanur> আজকে সারাদিন টুইটারে ছিলাম না
<Rezwanur> ঠিক আছে চেক করতেছি
<Mehedee> তারেক ভাই আপনার ছবির এলবামের লিংকটা দিন
<Mehedee> দেখাই সবাইকে
<tareq> https://plus.google.com/photos/117427652842074849284/albums/5644733107691066897
<tareq> লিনাক্স সিডি-ডিভিডির আড্ডা 
<Mehedee> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WJ4xiTJGj4E/TlYhJ2xEmuI/AAAAAAAAAn0/QzkxU7CEuPw/w339-h255-k/IMG_0371.JPG
<Mehedee> এইযে
<Tareq> hi Ekushey 
<Tareq> ping Mehedee 
<Kabbo> yes sir!! ইয়ে মানে, উপস্থিত হলুম! :D
<abhi_69> হ্যালো
<Tareq> hi abhi_69 
<abhi_69> কেমন আছেন সবাই?
<Tareq> hi Kabbo 
<abhi_69> happy linux day
<Kabbo> happy linux day :)
<tareq_> লিনাক্স দিবসের শুভেচ্ছা
<abhi_69> Kalpurush,  ভাই আপনি বাড়ি যাওয়ার পর আর টুইটারে দেখি না কেন?
<Tareq> tarunno vai gelo koi?
<Kabbo> tareq ভাই আর tareq_ ভাই, কোনটা কে??
<Tareq> ami Tareq :D
<abhi_69> Rezwanur, Mehedee আপনারা আছেন?
<Kabbo> তারুণ্য ভাইয়ের ঘরিতে এখনও ১১টা বাজেনি মনে হয়!! :D
<Kalpurush> abhi_69 ; dada ei koydin shudhu ghumaisi, aj ektu age aslam ekhane. Mail check koro
<Rezwanur> abhi_69: আমরা তো সেই কখন থেকে আছে :)
<Kabbo> কোন tareq? O.o
<Tareq> ping Ekushey, ghuman naki?
<abhi_69> Kalpurush, হাঁ, টুইটারে আপনেরে reminder দিসি
<tareq_> আমি ইইই
<tareq_> উনি সিএসই
<Tareq> ami @tareq_cse ;)
<Tareq> ar tareq_ hoitese @iamtareqmhd
<abhi_69> উতা ভাই কই?
<Kabbo> এতো গন্ডো circle লেগে গেল দেখি!! :D
<Kalpurush> abhi_69: mail a dekhlam, bt twitter e jaoa hoy ni, kal thake abr regular hobo. Dhk te to ghum hoy na tia koyekdinn ghumiye nilam :)
<abhi_69> আমাগো দাওয়াত দিয়া আইনা উনি নাই :(
<abhi_69> Kalpurush, =)) =))
<abhi_69> Mehedee, ভাই কথা কন না কেন?
 * Kalpurush barite ghumanor mojaie alada
<abhi_69> Anup, আপনে কি আছেন?
<Kabbo> Anup ভাইকে তো ৯ টায়ও দেখছিলাম!
 * Kalpurush shabab vai koi? Sobar roll call kora hok
<tareq_> আমরা কি বিষয়ে আলাপ করবো ?
<Mehedee> ইয়ে মানে
<Mehedee> ফটুক আপলোড করছিলাম
<abhi_69> আচ্ছা lubotu2 ubuntulo1 এরা কারা? বট?
<Kalpurush> Hmm
<Mehedee> কিছু হইসে নাকি ?
<Tareq> Mehedee, apni ke?
<abhi_69> psychicist__, ভাই কে?
<Kalpurush> Etao bot mone hoy
<tareq_> উতা ভাই
<abhi_69> উতা ভাই ও সাইফ আসলো
<tarunno> Hi guys!
<tareq_> হাই
<abhi_69> hello man
<Tareq> hi tarunno 
<tarunno> all: Happy Linux Day!!
<Kalpurush> Hi
<tareq_> শুভ লিনাক্স দিবস
<Tareq> Ekushey, ki ekhono ghumay :S
<saiftheboss7> পার্টি কি শুরু হইয়া গেছে?
<saiftheboss7> :D
<abhi_69> all: happy linux day 2011
<tarunno> saiftheboss7, হ
 * Kalpurush Night hoia gase ekhon:p
<tareq_> পার্টির এজেন্ডা কি ?
<Kabbo> আচ্ছা, সবার নার <> এর ভিতর আর Kalpurush ভাইয়ের টায় নাই কেন??
<Kabbo> উনার নামের আগে *
<abhi_69> all: প্রথমেই আমরা পরিচয় পর্ব সেরে নিবো?
<Mehedee> bhbdl :P
<tarunno> tareq_, কোন এজেন্ডা নাই
<tarunno> এজেন্ডা এখন ঠিক করা যায়
<tareq_> ওকে
<tarunno> :P
<tareq_> শাবাব ভাই আজকে ফসের আড্ডায় গেছিলেন ?
<abhi_69> all: সবাই নিজ নিজ পরিচয় ও কে কোন ডিস্ট্রো ইউজ করেন সেটা দিয়া শুরু করা যেতে পারে
<Tareq> windows user der kick marte hobe :P
<saiftheboss7> লেটারওয়াইজ শুরু করেন। প্রথমে অনুপ ভাই :P
<abhi_69> saiftheboss7, অনুপ ভাইয়ের কোন সাড়া নাই, উনি কই?
<abhi_69> Anup, আছেন?
<tarunno> tareq_, নারে ভাই, সময় পাই নাই
<tareq_> অনুপ ভাই কই গ্যালেন মশাই
<Kalpurush> Anup vai hibernate onekkhon jabot awaj nai
<tarunno> সারাদিন ব্যস্ত ছিলাম
<Kabbo> তাইলে ঘন্টা খানেক ওয়েক করেন!ম saiftheboss7
<saiftheboss7> তাইলে পরের জন...@Ekushey স্টার্ট করেন
<tarunno> আমাদের ষাড়িম খাঁ কই?
<tareq_> হুম
<tareq_> ষাড়িম কাজে বিজি
<tareq_> আসবে না
<abhi_69> tarunno, সারিম আসবে না
<abhi_69> বিজি আছে
<saiftheboss7> ষাড়িমের এতো কি কাজ? 
<saiftheboss7> ফোনে বিজি নাকি? :P
<abhi_69> saiftheboss7, odesk
<Anup> আই কিন্তু আছে, কাজ করতাছি তো তাই কিছু লিখতে পারতেছি না :|
<abhi_69> nirjhor মিয়া কই?
<tareq_> anup, বলে দেন ডিস্ট্রর লিস্ট
<Kabbo> হোগলি দেখি বিজি!!
<tareq_> নির্ঝর বগুড়া গেছে ?
<tarunno> abhi_69, নির্ঝর তো মনে হয় এখনো রাস্তায়
<saiftheboss7> @অভি ভাই: পোলাপাইন সব টাকার পিছনে দৌড়ায়া লাইফটা বরবার করে দিল
<Kabbo> হ্যা, আসছে
<tarunno> দুপুরে না রওনা দিসে?
<saiftheboss7> আসতেছি
<tarunno> টুইটারে দেখলাম
<saiftheboss7> ওয়েট
<Kabbo> ১ ঘন্টা আগে পৌছাইছে
<tareq_> এখন রেস্টায় 
<abhi_69> tarunno, সে এখনো টুইটারে আছে, android এ
<Mehedee> তারেক ভাই, আমি উইন্ডোজ ইউজার :P
<tarunno> Kabbo, তাই নাকি?
<tarunno> abhi_69, ওকে
<Kabbo> হুম
 * Kalpurush sobai bangla lakhe , amr phn a bangla lekhon jay na. Apsusu :(;(
<abhi_69> all: তাহলে শুরু করা যায়?
<saiftheboss7> যায়
 * Tareq khati ubuntu user
<tareq_> হুম
<tarunno> আমরা তো ডে পালন কইরা নাইটে ঠেকলাম অনেক যায়গায় এখনো শুরুই হয় নাই
<tarunno> হা হা 
<abhi_69> Anup, আপনার পরিচয় ও কি ডিস্ট্রো কি ইউজ করেন সেটা কন
<Rezwanur> Kalpurush: বাংলে দেখতে পারতেছেন তো? তাই লেই হইবো ;P
<Anup> উইনডোজ :P
<tarunno> বাঙ্গালি সবখানে পিছায়ে থাকলে কি হবে দিবস পালনে এক নম্বর!
<tarunno> :P
<Rezwanur> হে হে হে
<tareq_> দিবসের শ্যাষ নাই
<Kabbo> আমি ফেডোরা আর ঝানালা!! :D
<tareq_> অভিদাও বলেন
<Anup> লিলাক্স ডে তে আমি সারা দিন ঘুমাইছি
<tarunno> আজকে টিএসসি গেছিলেন কেডা কেডা?
<abhi_69> আমি ফেডোরা ১৫ থেকে বলছি, এর পাশাপাশি কুবুন্টু ১১.০৪ আছে
<Rezwanur> আমি লুবুন্টু অথবা জুবুন্টুর খোঁজ করতেছি। কিন্তু সিলেটের কোন আদম সন্তানের কাছে এখনও পাইলাম না!
<tareq_> tarunno আমি
<abhi_69> tarunno, ঐ আয়োজন তেমন নাকি জমে নাই
 * Kalpurush ami originally fedora user. Bt ekhon nokia mobile
<Tareq> nasim vai gesilo naki?
<abhi_69> মোটামুটি ফ্লপ বলেই শুনলাম
<Mehedee> কেউ শুরু করে না। আমিই শুরু করি
<Kabbo> abhi_69, আপনি না জানালাও ব্যবহার করেন!!
<tareq_> বিকালে হাসিন ভাই গেছিল
<abhi_69> Kabbo, হাঁ, উইন্ডোজ ৭ অরিজিনাল
<Mehedee> নামঃ মেহেদী হাসান।, পেশাঃ ছাত্র, সিস্টেমঃ ল্যাপি, ওএসঃ উইন্ডোজ সেভেন প্রোফেশনাল, লিনাক্স মিন্ট, ওপেনস্যুসে, ফ্রী বিএসডি, 
<tareq_> আমি ফেডোরা ১৫, ওপেনস্যুযে ১১.৪ এবং জানালা ৭ ইউজার
<abhi_69> Mehedee, ধন্য ধন্য আপনি
<Tareq> somossa nai, eikhaner sobai mone hoy sobaire chine :S
<abhi_69>  Tareq আমি কয়েজনরে চিনি না
<Tareq> amare ke ke chine na? :P
 * Kalpurush amio koyekjonre chini na
<Kabbo> আমি ১ জন কে চিনি না, rezwanur
<Mehedee> আমি তারেক, অভি, উন্মাতাল, অনুপ,  এদের কে চিনি না :D :P
<abhi_69> Kabbo, উনি rezbd ভাই, সিলেটের
<Kabbo> ওদের কেউ চিনে না :p
<Kabbo> ওহ!! ওনার নাম জানতুম না!
<Rezwanur> হে হে
<abhi_69> আমি psychicist__ আর Tanvir কে চিনি না
<abhi_69> উনারা কে কেউ বলবেন কি?
<Kalpurush> Kabbo , dada tmi kolkatar vasay kotha bolcho keno? :p
<Tareq> Tareq Hasan | Ubuntu Natty user | twitter @tareq_cse | Blog http://tareq.weDevs.com
<Kabbo> হ্যালু হ্যালু হ্যালু
<tarunno> abhi_69,  Tanvir হচ্ছেন উইকিপিডিয়ার প্রসাশক তানভির রহমান
<tarunno> সারাদিনই লগিন থাকেন
<Anup> নাম: অনুপ, থাকি খুলনা, জানালা ইউজার :)
<abhi_69> tarunno, হুমম, কিন্তু এখন গ্রে হয়ে আছে
<Tareq> grey mane hoitese "away"
<tarunno> Kabbo, কি হইসে? তোমারও মাইকে ডিস্টার্ব দিচ্ছে নাকি?
 * Tanvir is here though.
<Tanvir> হ্যালো সবাই। :)
<abhi_69> নামঃ অভি, থাকি চট্টগ্রাম, পেশায় ছাত্র সিস্টেমঃ ল্যাপি, OS: windows7+fedora+kubuntu
<abhi_69> hi
<tareq_> hi tanvir vai
 * Tanvir http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Wikitanvir
<Tanvir> abhi_69, ^
<tarunno> Tanvir, বাহ! পিং পেয়ে শিং গজিয়ে গেল! হা হা
<Tanvir> :)
<Tanvir> পিং পিং শিং শিং
<Mehedee> হা হাহ আ
<abhi_69> Tanvir, দেখলাম ও পরিচিত হয়ে খুশি হলাম
<Tanvir> :)
 * Tanvir :)
<tareq_> :)
<Tareq> ami to majhe moddhe dhuki room. dekhi keu nai. khali Tanvir vai :S
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই কিন্তু হার্ডকোর উবুন্টু ইউজার
<Tareq> *room e
<tarunno> তার মেশিনে উবুন্টু ছাড়া আর কিছু নাই
<Tanvir> কথা মিথ্যা।
<saiftheboss7> আমি সাইফ হাসান! অবশ্য সাইফ দি বস ৭ নামে বেশী পরিচিত | Windows 7+Mac OS X Lion+Ubuntu 11.04 User (ইন্সটলের পর সব মিলায়ে মনে হয় উবুন্টুতে ২দিন লগিন করছি :P) | ঢাকায় আছি... পড়ছি নবম শ্রেণীতে... ব্লগ www.saifth
<Tanvir> উইন্ডোজ আছে। ফারক্রাই গেম খেলার জন্য তিন-চার মাস পর পর এক বার ঢুকি।
<Tanvir> (হয়তো)
<Tareq> আমার xp ইন্সটল দেয়া আছে অবশ্য :S
<Tareq> ঢুকিনা কখনো
<Tanvir> এক্সপি ইন্সটল দেওয়া খারাপ কিছু না। ;)
<abhi_69> Tanvir, ফারক্রাই ১ ও ২ ওয়াইনে চলে শুনেছি?
<tareq_> নাম: মো: তারেক পেশা: শিক্ষকতা, প্রাইভেট ভার্সিটি
<Tanvir> ট্রাই দেই নাই।
<tareq_> এখনো এক্সপি
<abhi_69> Tanvir, আমি ২ চালাইসি ক্রসওভারে, ওয়াইন ভার্সন ১.৩.৯
<Tanvir> হুম.. গেম খেলার টাইম এখন আর নাই।
<abhi_69> tareq_, কোন ভার্সিটি সেটাও বলেন
<tareq_> ওয়াইনে ইয়াহু ম্যাসেঞ্জার চালানো যায় না কেন ?
<Tareq> আমি কোনদিনই গেম খেলতাম না
<Rezwanur> somehting happened wrong, I can't typing Bangla!
<Tareq> welcome ayonkhan_ 
<abhi_69> Rezwanur, আমি পারছি
<tareq_> অখাকে স্বাগতম
<Tareq> use XChat in ubuntu
<abhi_69> আপনি কোন সিস্টেমে আছেন? পিসি নাকি মোবাইল?
<Rezwanur> abhi_69: ami to partesilam!
<tareq_> এক্সচ্যাটেই সুবিধা
<tarunno> ayonkhan_, hi
<Tanvir> আপনাদের সবার জন্য: বাংলা উইকিপিডিয়ারও একটা আইআরসি চ্যানেল আছে: #wikipedia-bn
<abhi_69> ayonkhan_, hi
<Tanvir> আর উইকিমিডিয়া বাংলাদেশের: #wikimedia-bd
<Tanvir> :)
<Tareq> amar name ekta wiki khulbo naki? :P
<Tanvir> তারেক ভাই, কোথায়?
<Tanvir> উইকিয়াতে? কেনো নয়?
<Tareq> he he :P
<Tanvir> উইকিপিডিয়ায়? অবশ্যই নয়। ;)
<Tareq> wikipedia :D
<tareq_> বানান
<Rezwanur> প্রবলেম সল্ভড :D
<Mehedee> কাব্য আর নির্ঝর চ্যানেলে জয়েন করতে পারছে না
<Mehedee> লিষ্ট ফুল বলছে নাকি
<Tanvir> তাই নাকি?
<Tanvir> এহ হে..
<Tanvir> ১৭ জন ফিক্সড করা।
<saiftheboss7> আইচ্ছা ভাইসব
<Mehedee> তাহলে কেমনে হবে ?
<Mehedee> :(
<saiftheboss7> যাওয়ার টাইম হয়ে গেছে আমার
<Tareq> ei room er admin ke?
<Tanvir> মি. Ekushey ছাড়া গতি নাই। :/
<Tareq> Ekushey, gelo koi :S
<saiftheboss7> বিদায় :) 
<Rezwanur> ক্যামনে ক্যমনে জানি শিফট্‌ এ চাইপা ANSI তে চইলা গেছিলাম! আজিব
<Tareq> ping korte korte shing gojaye gelo
<tarunno> Tanvir, তাউ নাকি?
<abhi_69> কেউ একটু বলেন উনাকে
<saiftheboss7> #GoodNight 
<Tanvir> জ্বি শাবাব ভাই।
<abhi_69> দুজন যোগ দিতে পারছেনা
<Tanvir> এখন একজন পারবে।
<Tanvir> এখন দুইজনই পারবে।
<tareq_> আশিকূর নূর পারছে না
<Tanvir> এখন দুইজন পারবা কথা।
<tarunno> Tanvir, এইটা কি চ্যানেলের সেটিংস নাকি?
<Tanvir> জ্বে।
<tarunno> Ekushey, বস আপনি কই?!
<tareq_> লিমিটেশান কেন ?
<ayonkhan> লগইন করতে বেশ বেগ পোহাতে হল! :(
<ayonkhan> চ্যানেল ফুল এরর দেখাচ্ছে! :(
<Tanvir> কে জানে..
<Tanvir> পাবলিক চ্যানেলে এমন লিমিটেশনের প্রয়োজন দেখি না কোনো।
<ayonkhan> Tanvir: আলোকিত নাকি?
<Tanvir> Ekushey ভাই, FYI: এই চ্যানেলে +l এর দরকার নেই। :/
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ayonkhan> স্বাগতম, নূর ভাই!
<Tanvir> ayonkhan, নারে ভাই। আমি আলোকিত নই। :P
<abhi_69> চ্যানেলে লিমিটেশন কেন?
<tareq_> নূর ভাই কিভাবে ঢুকলেন ?
<Tareq> ashickur-noor, event kemon holo?
<ashickur-noor> আজকে কিছু পরিচিত চেহারা অনেক মিস করেছি
<ayonkhan> Tanvir: ওহ! :|
<ayonkhan> তা কি আলোচনা হচ্ছে?
<Tanvir> খাজুরে আলাপ।
<abhi_69> আমি টুইটারে ওদের জানিয়েছি
<ashickur-noor> ভালই
<Tanvir> বর্তমানে চ্যানেল লিমিটেশন।
<tareq_> বিকালে কে কে আসছিল ?
<ashickur-noor> আমি এই জন্য ঢুকতে পারছিলাম না
<Tanvir> আর কেউ ঢুকতে পারবে না।
<ashickur-noor> বিশেষ কেউ না
<Tanvir> এখন। :/
<ayonkhan> শাবাব ভাই কোথায়?
<abhi_69> ashickur-noor, hi
<ashickur-noor> ঢুকতে পারবে না কেন?
<Tanvir> দাঁড়ান একটা উপায় আছে..
<Tanvir> ওয়েট করেন।
<tarunno> আছি
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তা চুপ কেন?
<ashickur-noor> আমি x-chat দিয়ে ঢুকলাম ঢুকে বিপদে পড়ছি
<abhi_69> Tanvir, অনেকে কিউতে আছে, এদের ঢুকার ব্যবস্থা করে দেন ;)
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, আসলে IRC তে লিমিটেশন আছে কিছু
<tareq_> কি বিপদ ?
<Tanvir> চেষ্টায় রত..
<ashickur-noor> লেখা কাটা আসে
<ashickur-noor> আমি এরজন্য x-chat চালাই না
<Tareq> xchat is good here
<abhi_69> ashickur-noor, xchat-gnome দিয়ে কাজ করছি
<abhi_69> এটা ভালোই
<tareq_> আমিও এক্স চ্যাটে আছি
<abhi_69> অথবা quassel
<ashickur-noor> আমার লেখা কাটা আসে
<tarunno> Ekushey, বস কই আপনে?!!
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: এক্স-চ্যাটে আমার কোন সমস্যা হয় না। যদিও এই মুহুর্তে ওয়েবচ্যাট থেকে এসেছি!
<ashickur-noor> তাই ইমপ্যাথি চালাই
<ayonkhan> tarunno: বস মনে হয় ঘুমায়! :D
<abhi_69> পিজিন দিয়েও irc হয়
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু আজকে ঢুকতে পারলাম না চ্যানেলে
<tarunno> কি মুস্কিলে পড়া গেল রে বাবা!
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<tareq_> রাসেল ভাইর কোন দেখা নাই
<Tareq> everyone, try #bangladesh
<Tareq> oikhane mone hoy limitation nai
<Rezwanur> যারা জানালায় আছে তারা kvirc ট্রাই মারতে পারেন। বাংলা লেখা অতি পরিষ্কার :p
<ashickur-noor> শুভ জন্মদিন লিনাক্স
<ayonkhan> Tareq: আবার চ্যানেল চেইঞ্জ করব? :(
<Tareq> Angel er sathe kotha holo, o bnc te login korte partesena
<tareq_> চ্যানেল না পাল্টাইলে না হয়না ?
<Tareq> ty change o korte parbe na
<Tareq> Ekushey, er dekha nai
<ayonkhan> আবারও সবাই ঘুমায়! :(
<ashickur-noor> কোথায় বসবেন?
<ashickur-noor> আমিও তাই দেখছি
<Mehedee> একচুয়ালী কি হইতেছে ? লিনাক্সের জন্মদিনে লিমিটেশন নিয়া কথাবার্তা মানাইতেছে না :(
<ashickur-noor> এর চেয়ে ভাল গ্রপ চ্যাট ওপেন করেন
<ashickur-noor> সবার জিটক আছে
<tareq_> আছে
<ayonkhan> Mehedee: ৮৩ ভাই দেখি! এতক্ষণ চুপচাই কোথায় বসে ছিলেন?
<Tanvir> Yay, thanks mquin. :)
<Tanvir> সবাই এবার লগইন করেন ইচ্ছা মতো।
<tareq_> এবার আর ঝামেলা নাই
<ashickur-noor> এখন কি সমস্যা ঠিক হয়েছে?
<Corey> Tanvir: Looks sorted. :-)
<Tanvir> জ্বি নূর ভাই।
<Tareq> who is mquin?
<tarunno> mquin,  thanx man!
<Mehedee> আমি তো সেই কবেই এসে বসে আছি
<Tanvir> Corey, aye. ;)
<tareq_> কয়েকজনরে চিনতেছি না
<ashickur-noor> কাকে কাকে?
<ayonkhan> লগইন করেতো লাভ নাই। ঠিক মত কোন আলোচনা হচ্ছে না!
<ayonkhan> tareq_: যেমন?
<tarunno> Tareq, we had some freenode staff here
<tareq_> mquin
<tarunno> who came to help us
<Tareq> oh, cool
<Tanvir> যাক কাজ শেষ। :)
<ashickur-noor> ভাই এখানে এসে কি হইল?
<ashickur-noor> সবাই তো চুপচাপ
<ayonkhan> tarunno: শাবাব ভাই, কোন টপিক তুলেন!
<tareq_> নূর ভাই আয়োজনের কথা বলেন
<Tareq> tarunno vai jane :P
<tareq_> নেক্সট কোথায় ?
<tareq_> কালপুরুষদাও চুপ
<Tanvir> আমি রাসেল ভাইকে মেমো দিলাম।
<ashickur-noor> আয়োজনে সকাল থেকে শেষ পর্যন্ত ছিলাম
<tarunno> টপিক আর কি!
<ashickur-noor> নতুন কিছু চেহারা দেখলাম
<Tanvir> আশা করি পরে দেখে তিনি চ্যানেলগুলো থেকে লিমিট রিমুভ করবেন। :)
<ayonkhan> tarunno: হা হা হা
<tarunno> ayonkhan, মিন্টের লেটেস্ট খবর কি?
<tareq_> জিপ্লাস না ফেসবুক
<tareq_> কোনটা চান
<ayonkhan> tarunno: এইতো চলছে!
<tarunno> ayonkhan, পুরা ডেবিয়ানে চলে যাচ্ছে নাকি?
<tarunno> আমি আসলে গত কিছুদিন কোন খবরই রাখতে পারি নাই
<Kalpurush> tareq_ : vai ami phn a tai chaileo bok bok korte partechi na. Pc te thakle jhor tule ditam ;)
<ayonkhan> না। তাদের এখনও মেইন ভার্শন হচ্ছে উবুন্টু নির্ভর।
<Tareq> ubuntu 11.10 theke native gnome3 native support ashtese :D
<ashickur-noor> জ্বি আছে
<Tareq> Kalpurush, pc koi apnar?
<ayonkhan> tarunno: ডেবিয়ান এডিশন এখনও খুব বেশি স্ট্যাবল না।
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তার উপর ডেবিয়ান লেনির উপর বেস করে তৈরী।
<tareq_> বাহ, কয়েকজন এসছে
<ashickur-noor> জানালায় IRC ব্যবহার করে কিভাবে?
<Tareq> ashickur-noor, browser thekei kora jay
<imrantushar> আসসালামুআলাইকুম
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তবে আমি এলএমডিইতে পারমানেন্ট শিফট করেছি। বেশ মজা!
<magnet__> ওহ, কি দুর্যোগ!! এতক্ষন ঢুকতে পারতেছিলাম না!! :(
<ashickur-noor> লিংক দেন
<magnet__> আমি kabbo
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: ওয়ালেকুমআসসালাম
<tarunno> ayonkhan, LMDE?! why?
<ayonkhan> স্বাগতম কাব্য ভাই।
<tareq_> কাব্য, নাম পাল্টালা কেন ?
<tarunno> magnet__, welcome back
<magnet__> tarunno: thanks
<ayonkhan> tarunno: LMDE = Linux Mint Debian Edition মানে আমি LMDE ব্যবহার করছি।
<imrantushar> আই আর সি তে আমি আজ প্রথম। ভয় ভয় লাগছে এত সিনিয়রদের দেখে।
<Kalpurush> Tareq : eid er chuti te bari aschi. Pc dhk te. Ekhn phn e vorosa.
<Ekushey> wow, a lot of people here!
<tarunno> ayonkhan, প্রধান কারণটা কি?
<tareq_> রাসেল ভাই এট লাস্ট আসলেন
<Tareq> Ekushey, apnare ping korte korte amar shing gojaye gelo
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তবে আমার মতে ডেবিয়ান নিয়ে তাদের আরও সিরিয়াসলি কাজ করা উচিত।
<magnet__> ashikur-noor: web browser দিয়েই তো হয়!
<Tareq> Kalpurush, laptop kinen
<Ekushey> Tanvir: just got your memo, the limit issue looks resolved now?
<ayonkhan> tarunno: যদিও গ্নোমের সাথে সাথে এক্সএফসিই ডেবিয়ান রিলিজ হয়েছে।
<ayonkhan> tarunno: পাবলিক এখন কেডিইর ডেবিয়ান চাচ্ছে। :D
<Tareq> Ekushey, yes. solved
<Mehedee> ডেবিয়ান কে ডেক্সটপ হিসেবে ইউজ করার জন্য কোন উপায় বলতে পারেন ?
<Ekushey> Tareq: sorry I wasn't online... just got a memo from Tanvir and got here :)
<Tanvir> Ekushey, in #ubuntu-bd, yes, but not in #blua and #bangladesh
<tareq_> অভ্রনীল ভাই আসে না ?
<Mehedee> আমি তো ইনস্টল করতে গিয়েই হতাশ হয়ে গিয়েছিলাম
<Tareq> Ekushey, memo kore kivabe?
<magnet__> tareq_: ঢুকতে পারতেছিলাম না, ভাবলাম নেমে সমস্যা!! :p
<Ekushey> Tanvir: ok working on that
<Ekushey> Tareq: /ms help
<Tanvir> Those are also public channels, and limits are not expected. :P
<Tanvir> Ekushey, thanks. Much appreciated. :)
<tareq_> আমরা ফাপ চাই না
<Tareq> #blua is private :P
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তা আপনার খরব কি? গ্নোম/ইউনিটি?
<Ekushey> Tanvir: it was set automatically by my protection bot, which is no longer online :(
<tarunno> হা হা হা চ্যানেলেও FUP! 
<tarunno> :P
<Ekushey> Tareq: fixing it, hold on
<Tanvir> Ekushey, then remove.. that bot was always evil.
<tarunno> আচ্ছা ইন্ডিয়ায় আজকে কি কি হল?
<Tanvir> Kicked me several times. :/
<Tareq> missing ovroniil vai
<tarunno> লিনাক্স ডে উপলক্ষে?!
<tarunno> কেউ কিছু জানেন নাকি?
<Ekushey> Tanvir: lol yes I know why you say that ;)
<Tanvir> That bot was an evil, detected my host change as an attack!
<tareq_> শাহরিয়ার আসবে না ?
<Tareq> je busy manush office niye
<Ekushey> Tanvir: lol yes it's called revolving door ban :p
<tarunno> tareq_, শাহরিয়ারের খবর পাইতেছি না
<ayonkhan> তারেক আর মেহেদী নাম নিয়ে মুশকিল। এই নামে অনেক লোক। তো কার সাথে কখন কথা বলছি ঠিক বুঝতে পারি না। :D
<tarunno> +১ @ ayonkhan 
<Tareq> ami @tareq_cse :P
<ayonkhan> Tareq: এই দেখেন অবস্থা! আমি মনে করছিলাম tareq_ হচ্ছেন আপনি!
<Tareq> tareq_, hocchen teacher manush :P
<tareq_> আমি @imtareqmhd
<tarunno> বাহ! নভেলের পেজ : http://www.novell.com/company/events/linux-days/
<tareq_> opensuse কে কে চালান ?
<ayonkhan> চালিয়েছিলাম কিছুদিন। ১১.৪ এ গ্নোম ৩ :D
 * Kalpurush ami achi 
<imrantushar> tarunno: তারুণ্য ভাই কেমন আছেন?
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, সুস্যের রাশেদ ভাই কই?!
<ashickur-noor> আমি ইনস্টল করে পাই নাই
<ashickur-noor> বুট হয় না
<tarunno> তারে আর তেমন একটিভ দেখি না
<ayonkhan> tarunno: তাইতো রাশেদ ভাই কই।
<Tareq> rashed vai ke?
<tareq_> হুমম, উনি ফেবুতেও একটিভ না
<tarunno> সারিমও তো দেখি সুসে নিয়া কিছু কয় না
<Tanvir> Thanks Ekushey for being promptitude. :)
<ashickur-noor> ওনেক চেষ্টা করলাম কিন্তু ইউএসবি দিয়ে বুট করতে পারলাম না
<tarunno> সুসে কি ঘুমায় গেল?!
<Ekushey> Tanvir: np :)
<ayonkhan> তবে সুস্যের চেয়ে ফেডোরাতে গ্নোম ৩ ব্যবহার করে বেশি মজা পেয়েছি!
<Tanvir> এই চ্যানেলে এখন বিশ জন!
<tareq_> সুয্যে চালাই না ম্যালা দিন
<Tanvir> একটা স্ক্রিনশট নেওয়া দরকার।
<tareq_> লিনাক্স মানে ফেডোরা
<ayonkhan> tareq_: হা হা হা
<ayonkhan> tareq_: লিনাক্স মানে কার্নেল লিনাক্স :P
<Kalpurush> +1 tareq_
<Rezwanur> এই চ্যানেলে কি ২০ জনের বেশি থাকতে পারবে না? নির্ঝর ঢুকতে পারতেছে না কেন?
<tareq_> এটা আমার জন্য @ayonkhan
<ayonkhan> tareq_:  বুঝলাম।
<magnet__> সুয্য ইন্সটল করতে ভ্যাজালে পড়ছিলাম, তারপারই বাদ!!
<tarunno> Tanvir, হা হা হা!
<ayonkhan> magnet__: হা হা হা
<Kalpurush> Suse te jhamela beshi, hudai pechay
<magnet__> এখন ফেডোরায় শান্তিতে আছি :)
<tarunno> All: সবাইকে ধন্যবাদ! এত কম সময়ের নোটিশে এত লোক জড় হবেন আমি ভাবিনি
<tarunno> All: সবাইকে আমার পক্ষ থেকে কৃতজ্ঞতা
<ashickur-noor> মজা পাচ্ছি না
<ayonkhan> tarunno: আপনাকেও ধন্যবাদ।
<ashickur-noor> এলোমেলো আলোচনা হচ্ছে
<ayonkhan> ইদানিং দেখছি যরিন ওএস নিয়ে মাতামাতি!
<magnet__> ashikur-noor: কেন?
<ashickur-noor> বেকার ওএস
<ayonkhan> যরিন ওএসের ভিডিও দেখে ভাল লেগেছে। উইন্ডোজকে না পচিয়ে ভিডিও তৈরী করেছে। :)
<ashickur-noor> আমার দেখা সবচেয়ে বেকার লিনাক্স ডিস্ট্রো জোরিন
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, আলোচনা লাইনে আনতে কোন পরামর্শ?
<ashickur-noor> একটি নির্দিস্ট টপিকে কথা বলি
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: কি জানি ভাই। আমি এখনও চেখে দেখিনি।
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে মজা পাওয়া যাবে
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, বেকার?! কারণ?
<Tanvir> আপনারা যাহারা স্ক্রিনশটটা সেভ করে রাখতে চান তাঁদের জন্য: http://i.imgur.com/EDC05.png
<ashickur-noor> লাগলে আওয়াজ দিয়েন ইমরান কে দিয়ে দিব নি
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: আচ্ছা! বর্তমানে কে কোন ডিস্ট্রো ব্যবহার করছি! - এই হল বর্তমান টপিক।
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, টপিক হচ্ছে লিনাক্স, পরিধি তো বড় হবেই
<ashickur-noor> ধন্যবাদ
<magnet__> উবুন্তু ইউনিটি নিয়ে কথা বলা হোক :p
<ashickur-noor> আমি উবুন্টু ১০.০৪.৩
 * Tanvir says, Unity sucks.
 * Tanvir shrugs.
<ashickur-noor> নপিক্স ৬.৭
<ashickur-noor> জোরিন
<ayonkhan> সবাই লেখেন!
<imrantushar> noor: ভাই কি দিবেন?
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: হে হে হে!
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: স্ক্রিনশট! ;)
<ashickur-noor> অয়ন ভাই জোরিন চালাইতে চাইছে
<ashickur-noor> উনার বন্ধু আমার সামনেই থাকে তারে জোরিন দিব
<tarunno> আমি এখনো ১০
<magnet__> yeah, unity sucks, that's why it's a good topic :p
<Rezwanur> tarunno: পার্টি কে শেষ? :p
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: যরিন চালাইতে নারে ভাই। চেখে দেখতে চাইছি।
<tarunno> Rezwanur, হ, কেক খাওয়া শেষ
<ayonkhan> tarunno: ঘুম আসছে নাকি আপনার?
<ashickur-noor> ওটা বেকার বলার প্রধান কারন উইন্ডোজ এর মতন চেহারা
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: তাহলে মানতে পারলাম না।
<Rezwanur> tarunno: যেভাবে কৃতজ্ঞতা জানালেন, তাই আন্দাজ করেছিলাম ;D
<ayonkhan> মানে ঐ কারণ হলে ঠিক একমত হতে পারলাম না।
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, অ্যাঁ? উইন্ডোজের মত চেহারা হইলেই বেকার?!
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, এইটা কেমন যুক্তি হল?!
<ashickur-noor> আরও কারন আছে
<ayonkhan> +১ শাবাব ভাই!
<ayonkhan> ashickur-noor: বলেন শুনি!
<ashickur-noor> ক্রাস
<imrantushar> ayon: নিবা নাকি? নিয়ে রাখা যায়। আমিও একটু টেরাই মারতাম। ভিডু দেখে মজা পাইছি:P
<magnet__> হেহেহে, জানালাও বেকার?? :D
<ashickur-noor> প্যালেন ক্রাশ করে চালু করতেই
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: ওহ! আইএসও? আমি মনে করলাম স্ক্রিনশট! :P
<ashickur-noor> ন্যাটিতে ন্মোম দিছে
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: নিয়ে রাখতে পার। তবে আমার ৬৪-বিট আইএসও দরকার।
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: চেখে দেখার জন্য অবশ্য ৩২-বিটও চলবে।
<ashickur-noor> না আমার কাথে ৩২ বিট 
<ashickur-noor> দিয়ে দিব নি
<ashickur-noor> জোরিনের চেয়ে মিন্ট ভাল
<imrantushar> ৩২ বিট-ই সই
<ayonkhan> ফিলিং স্যাড ফর কম্প্যারিজন!
<ashickur-noor> imrantushar, কালকে এসে নিয়ে যেও
<Mehedee> আমার কিউবি চলে এমন একটা ডিস্ট্রো হলেই হবে
<ashickur-noor> ইউএসবি?
<Ekushey> Tanvir: channel log is at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/08/25/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, একটু ভিন্ন টপিকে যাই
<ashickur-noor> যান
<ashickur-noor> টপিক দিন
<Mehedee> ঢাকায় জিপি ভাল হলে মোবাইলটাকেই ট্যাথার করে লিনাক্সে ঢুকে পড়তাম
<ayonkhan> Mehedee: লো-লেভেল ল্যাঙ্গুয়েজ শিখেন। তারপর ড্রাইভার বানায়ে নেন।
<tarunno> বাংলা লায়নের মডেমের ব্যাপারটা কি?
<tarunno> ড্রাইভার কি আসলেই আসছে?
<tarunno> নাকি সব গুজব?
<ashickur-noor> ওরা বলছে লিনাক্স ৩ এ ওয়াইমেক্স মডুল দিছে
<Mehedee> বাংলালায়নের মডেম সম্পর্কে তো কিছু শুনি নি
<magnet__> ট্রাই করা দরকার!! 3.0 ইউজাররা টেস্ট করেন
<ashickur-noor> একজন বলে কম্পাইল করেছে
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু নেটয়ার্ক মেনেজার ইরর দেয়
<ayonkhan> tarunno: আপনার প্রোগ্রামিং টিমের কতদূর কি হইল?
<Mehedee> আমি এসেম্বলী পারি
<ayonkhan> Mehedee: গুড গুড!
<tarunno> Mehedee, কয়েকদিন যাবত দেখছি কেউ কেউ বলছেন বাংলালায়ন নাকি লিনাক্স ড্রাইভার রিলিজ দিবে সেপ্টেম্বরে
<Mehedee> কিন্তু তার নীচে যেতে পারবো না
<ayonkhan> Mehedee: চলবে!
<tarunno> ayonkhan, হয় নাই কিছু। হবে কেমনে? তোমারেও তো দেখি না
<ayonkhan> আমি ভাই আছি!
<ayonkhan> tarunno: লাগলে এখন ডাক দিয়েন।
<ayonkhan> কাম শুরু কইরা দিমু! :D
<tarunno> ayonkhan, আচ্ছা
<tarunno> সারিমের সাথে কথা হচ্ছিল
<ayonkhan> কি বলে সারিম ভাই?
<tarunno> সে মাঝখানে ভাল একটা প্রজেক্ট নিয়েছিল
<ayonkhan> কি?
<Mehedee> কে যেন শাওন নাম 
<Mehedee> সে বাংলালায়নের মড্যুল নিয়ে কাজ করছিল
<magnet__> বগুড়ায় কিউবি আসার আগে ড্রাইভার না আসলে জানায় শিফ্ট করা লাগবে! :(
<tarunno> কিন্তু মাঝখানে ছেড়ে দিল
<Mehedee> আমাকে কি কি দেখালো
<Mehedee> কিছুই বুঝলাম না
<tarunno> arai2 এর GUI
<tarunno> অনেকখানি কাজ করেও ফেলেছে
<tarunno> তারপর ফেলে রেখেছে
<ashickur-noor> এটা তো আগেই মনে হয় ও বন্ধ করে দিছে
<ashickur-noor> কারন kde এর একটা আছে
<ayonkhan> ভাই লোকজন আম্রিকার এক স্টেইট থেকে আরেক স্টেইটে অনলাইনে কমিউনিকেট করে সফটওয়্যার বানায়। আর আমরা ঢাকা থেকে নারায়নগঞ্জে যোগাযোগ করতে পারি না।
<tarunno> ayonkhan, আমরা এখনো মেকার হইতে পারি নাই, উইজার হয়ে লটকে আছি
<ayonkhan> শুধুই আফসুস্যে!
<Mehedee> উমম
<tarunno> উপরের ক্লাসে আর প্রমোশন পাই নাই
<Mehedee> কারন হচ্ছে
<Mehedee> উনাদের মিনিমাম দুইটা পিসি থাকে
<ayonkhan> tarunno: এই না হল বাঙালি!
<Mehedee> আমার একটাই মেশিন
<Mehedee> না হলে কিছুটা হলেও কাজ করা যেত
<tarunno> আরো ঘটনা আছে
<ayonkhan> না কথায় কথায় বাঙালি টানতে আমি অভ্যস্ত নই। মাফ চাই বাঙালি টেনে আনার জন্য।
<Mehedee> অন্তত একটা ব্রডব্যান্ড থাকলে মিন্টে বসেই কাজ করা যেত
<magnet__> পিসি নামবার দিয়ে কাজ কি!!?
<ayonkhan> imrantushar: কই আপনি?
<tarunno> আমাদের মধ্যে সমস্যা হল কি
<imrantushar> ayonkahn: আছি আমি।
<tarunno> আমরা খাওয়ার চাইতে ঢেঁকুর তুলতে বেশি শব্দ করি
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়ে আপনারা কই থেকে কই চলে যান
<tarunno> এই সেইদিন কি জানি দেখলাম 
<ayonkhan> Anup: Ekushey Kalpurush mquin Rezwanur Tanvir tareq_ নক নক!
<tarunno> কে একটা ব্রাউজার বানাইছে
<ayonkhan> তারপর?
<magnet__> থাক, বাঙালির গুনগান না করে লিনাক্সের কতা কন!!!!
<Anup> আমি আছি
<ayonkhan> magnet__: ঠিক আছে।
<tarunno> সেটা নিয়ে কি হই হই শুরু হয়ে গেল টিটিপাড়ায়
<Rezwanur> ayonkhan: এহেম! আছি তো!
<ashickur-noor> Anup: ওপেন স্যূসে ইনস্টল করতে পারি না
<ayonkhan> লিনাক্স হচ্ছে একটি কার্নেল। ১৯৯১ সালে লিনুস নামে এক ব্যক্তি তৈরী করেন।
<tarunno> সেই ব্রাউজারের হেডারে আসে IE
<Kalpurush> Ami achi vai, apango lekha portesi. Phn dia perticipate kortesi tai bok bok korte partechi na
<ashickur-noor> BEE Browser
<ashickur-noor> IE দিয়া বানাব
<ashickur-noor> বানান
<ayonkhan> তিনি মূলত মিনিক্স থেকে এই লিনাক্স তৈরী করেন।
<tarunno> হ, BEE Browser
<magnet__> নুর: আমি ইন্সটল করতে পারে, পরে বুট করতে পারি না! :D
<Anup> রাশেদ ভাই রে কলদেন @আশিকুর ভাই
<ayonkhan> চালায়ে যাব?
<imrantushar> ayonkhan: হা হা হা হা...কি শুরু করলা?
<ashickur-noor> আমি কইয়া আসলমা ফাফা এর সোর্স দিয়ে বানান
<tarunno> আর লোকজন আহারে, বাহারে করতে করতে কাত হয়ে যাচ্ছে
<tarunno> কি বিরাট বড় প্রোগ্রামার!
<tarunno> বাংলার গর্ব, ইত্যাদি ইত্যাদি
<ashickur-noor> আমি বলছি ক্রসপ্লাটফর্ম করে কিনা
<ashickur-noor> পরে দেখি ভিবি দিয়া করা বলে
<tarunno> এইরকম কিছু আঁতেল আমাদের কমিউনিটিতে আছে
<tanjir_nai> hi all :)
<tarunno> আমার নিজের মধ্যেও কিছুটা মুই কি হনু ভাব ছিল 
<tarunno> পরে বুঝতে পারছি
<magnet__> আমার এখনও আছে :p :p
<ayonkhan> tarunno: লিংক দেন।
<ashickur-noor> ভাই সফটওয়্যার ফ্রিডম ডে নিয়ে কিছু বলি আসেন
<ayonkhan> টেকটিউনসের
<tarunno> ayonkhan, কি লিংক?
<ashickur-noor> কোন লোকো থেকে কিছু করার ইচ্ছা আছে নাকি ?
<ayonkhan> tarunno: নাকি হৈচৈ হইছিল?
<ayonkhan> টেকটিউনসে?
<tarunno> ayonkhan, http://techtunes.com.bd/programming/tune-id/82586/\
<ashickur-noor> আর মানুষজন কি ঘুমায় নাকি?
<Anup> আমি একটা কাজে একটু ব্যস্ত আছি
<tarunno> না সবাই মজা দেখে
<imrantushar> আমি আছি আমি আছি...
<imrantushar> শাবাব ভাই থিক বুঝেছেন। :P
<ashickur-noor> তাই দেখি
<magnet__> আমি যাই, আম্মু ঘুমাইতে বলল :)
<ayonkhan> নট ফাউন্ড শাবাব ভাই!
<Anup> অয়ন ভাই লিংক টা ঠিন নাই
<magnet__> happy linux day.. sorry night :p :)
<ayonkhan> http://techtunes.com.bd/programming/tune-id/82586/
<ashickur-noor> শাবাব ভাই সফটওয়্যার ফ্রিডম ডে নিয়ে কিছু করবেন নাকি?
<Anup> লাস্টে একটা \ আছে
<Anup> ওটা মুছে দেন
<ayonkhan> আপনারা থাকেন।
<ayonkhan> আমার ফোন আসছে!
<tarunno> ভুলে একটা keystroke চলে আসছে
<ayonkhan> হুমম
<ashickur-noor> সবাই ঘুমায়
<ashickur-noor> আমিও তাইলে যাই
<ayonkhan> বেশ মজা পেলাম!
<ayonkhan> দেশের গর্ব যাই বলেন না কেন?
<ashickur-noor> শাবাব ভাই অয়ন ভাই খোদাহাফেজ
<ashickur-noor> বকিদেরও খোদাহাফৈজ
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, ক্যান ভাই?! এত তাড়াতাড়ি?
<ashickur-noor> খোদাহাফেজ
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কিছু বলে না
<ashickur-noor> থেকে কি করব?
<ashickur-noor> সবাই চুপ 
<ashickur-noor> আমি আপনি আর অয়ন ভাই বক বক করছি
<Kalpurush> Sobai bolle sunbe k?
<tarunno> http://earntricks.com/919
<tareq_> আইলাম
<Rezwanur> ashickur-noor: বকবক করতে থাকেন। আমরা কথা না বললেও শুনতেছি ;)
<tanjir_nai> i am here as well :)
<tarunno> এই লিংকে তেল যা দিসে!
<abhi_69> আছেন নাকি আপনারা?
<Anup> আছি ভাই
<tarunno> abhi_69, জ্বি আছি
<ashickur-noor> আমিও আছই
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা কই?
<tarunno> abhi_69, আপনি কই ছিলেন?
<abhi_69> আমি jdk7 ইন্সটল দিয়া আইলাম
<Kalpurush> tareq_ , abhi_69 , koi chilen apnara ettokhon?
<abhi_69> Kalpurush, ফেডোরায় কিছু আপগ্রেডের কাজ ছিল
<tareq_> আমি অন্য রুমে ছিলাম
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai ভাইয়ের পরিচয় কেউ দিবেন কি? উনাকে চিনলাম না :(
<ashickur-noor> আমিও না
<tarunno> আমি একটু আসছি...
<tarunno> brb
<Kalpurush> tanjir_nai, vai boila falen apni k.
<tareq_> ভাই বলেন, চিনতে পারছি না
<tanjir_nai> tareq_: fazil polapain
<Mehedee> লিনাক্সের জন্মদিন উপলক্ষে আজকে হেভী খাওয়া দাওয়া হয়েছে ;)
<tanjir_nai> hi abhi_69 and Kalpurush, ami tanjir... some of you might know me, i used to be active, but i still keep in touch.. :-/
<abhi_69> Mehedee, কোথায় খেলেন? কে খাওয়ালো?
<tanjir_nai> i am pretty bad at introducing myself.. let me know if you wanna know anything specific :)
<imrantushar> আমাকে কয়জন চিনেন? :P ৩/৪ জন মনে হয়।
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, from fedora-bd mailing list?
<tanjir_nai> Mehedee: :D
<tarunno> back
<Mehedee> তানজীর নাই, "nai" মানে কি ?
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: i used to be in that list too.. :)
<abhi_69> imrantushar, চেনা চেনা লাগতেসে, কোন ফোরামে বা মেইলিং লিস্টে দেখেছিলাম কি?
<Mehedee> এখনো একটা হাফ লিটার স্প্রাইট পড়ে আছে টেবিলের পাশে
<Mehedee> :)
<tanjir_nai> Mehedee: tanjir is registered by me.. but now feeling lazy to type in password :P
<imrantushar> মেহেদী ভাই মেন্যু কন, পইড়া পেট ঠান্ডা করি।
<Mehedee> লিনাক্স ডে উপলক্ষে কেনা
<Mehedee> ইয়ে ভাই
<abhi_69> Mehedee, কারা কারা খাইলেন?
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: yah, you might have seen me in those mailing lists/forums
<Mehedee> দুই পিস ফ্রাইড চিকেন, ১টা বার্গার, শর্মা একটা, আর ড্রিংকস :)
<imrantushar> abhi ভাই, জি হ্যাঁ। ফোরামেও আছি। :)
<tanjir_nai> i didn't know about this party here today.. just randomly logged in and i am in luck :D
<abhi_69> Mehedee, টাকাপয়সা দিলো কারা? নাকি সব পরের টাকায় চলসে? :)
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, u r lucky i'd say
<Mehedee> সন্ধ্যায় ঘুম থেকে উঠে  হাটতে বের হয়েছিলাম, বসুন্ধরার ভিতরে। আমি আর এক ফ্রেন্ড
<Mehedee> ফেরার সময় খাওয়ায়ে দিসি
<Mehedee> :P
<Mehedee> উপলক্ষ্য জিগেষ করসে
<Mehedee> বললাম
<Mehedee> আজকে লিনাক্সের হ্যাপি বার্থডে
<ashickur-noor> আমি উঠি
<imrantushar> আহ! পেট টা ঠান্ডা হয়ে গেল। :P
<tareq_> mehedee বাহ, ভালো বন্ধু
<ashickur-noor> ঘুম পাচ্ছে
<ashickur-noor> খোদাহাফেজ
<abhi_69> Mehedee, লিনাক্স ডে খানা যে খাওয়াইলেন, উনি কি লিনাক্স ইন্সটল দিবে?
<Mehedee> উনাকে দিয়ে দিসিলাম
<tanjir_nai> :D
<Mehedee> তবে উনি গেম পাগল কিনা
<Mehedee> তার বড় ভাইয়ের ল্যাপটপে অবশ্য উবুন্টু ইন্সটল করা
<abhi_69> Mehedee, সমস্যা নাই, উনারে angry bird ধরাইয়া দেন :D
<Mehedee> হা হা হা
<abhi_69> Mehedee, লগে ওয়াইন ও দিয়া দিয়েন
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: angry birds is for girls ;)
<Mehedee> উনারে এন্ড্রয়েডে ফ্রুট নিনজা দেখাইছিলাম
<imrantushar> অথবা Sneak Peek ;)
<Mehedee> এখন সবকিছু বাদ দিয়া ওইটা খেলে
<Mehedee> আমি চার্জ দিয়া ফুল করি
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, no man, it's one of most popular games now, i play regularly :)
<Mehedee> আর সে একাই গেম খেলে লো ব্যাটারী তে নামিয়ে দেয়
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: :)
<Mehedee> আপত্তি আছে
<abhi_69> Mehedee, আপনের কপাল! খানাপিনা আপনের টাকায়, গেমস ও চলে আপনের শখের এন্ড্রয়েডে
<Mehedee> এংগ্রি বার্ড মেয়েদের খেলা না
<Mehedee> এখানে জিওমেট্রির ব্যাপারস্যাপার আছে
<Mehedee> গানিতিক হিসেব আছে
<Mehedee> :P
<tanjir_nai> Mehedee: ha ha good logic!
<tanjir_nai> :P
<abhi_69> Mehedee, +1
<imrantushar> angry birds এর সাউন্ড গুলা মজা লাগে......হাইয়াআআআ!!!! :P
<Mehedee> আমার পছন্দের হচ্ছে
<tanjir_nai> there were a real life angry bird simulation
<Mehedee> ছোট্ট পাখিটার সাউন্ড
<tanjir_nai> did you guys watch the video?
<Mehedee> যেটা ৩টা হয়ে যায়
<Mehedee> হুম
<abhi_69> সিয়াম ভাই এটা দেখেই angry kuetian গেমের আইডিয়া মাথায় আনসিলেন
<Mehedee> দেখছি
<Mehedee> দারুন মজার
<Mehedee> =))
<Mehedee> যে লোকটা প্রথম থ্রো করে সে পুরাই ভড়কায়ে গেছিল
<tanjir_nai> lol
<Rezwanur> আজকের প্রোগ্রামের ছবিগুলা দেখতেছি
<abhi_69> angry bird RIO এর পিসি ভার্সন আছে কারো কাছে?
<imrantushar> ভিডিও দেখি নাই। :((
<Mehedee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY
<tanjir_nai> imrantushar: youtube it
<imrantushar> আমি RIO এর পিসি ভার্সন খুঁজছি।
<Mehedee> পিসি ভার্সন আমি খুঁজতেছি
<Mehedee> পাই না
<tanjir_nai> Mehedee is very active :)
<Mehedee> :(
<Tareq> hi guys 
<imrantushar> লিঙ্কের জন্য ধইন্যাপাতা। :D
<tareq_> হাই
<Kalpurush> abhi_69 , pirate bay te paiben.:D
<Mehedee> মেহেদী সম্পর্কে যার কোন আইডিয়া নাই, সেই বলবে যে মেহেদী একটিভ ;)
<tarunno> আহহা! পাইরেট বে আবার কই থিকা আসল!
<abhi_69> হা হা হা
<tarunno> আচ্ছা একটু কামের কথায় আসি
<Mehedee> অভি, তারেক ভাই এদের জিগেষ করেন আজকে লিনাক্স ডে কিভাবে উদযাপন করেছি ;)
<tarunno> একটু সাহায্য দরকার
<abhi_69> কি সাহায্য? কইয়া ফালান
<Tareq> Mehedee, ami na obossoi? :P
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: kaamer kotha bolen
<imrantushar> জি শাবাব ভাই। শুরু করুন।
<tarunno> বেশি না, একটু একটু সাহায্য করলেই হবে
<Tareq> tanjir_nai, apnader keu valo linux developer nai?
<tarunno> লিনাক্স নিয়ে কিন্তু একটা আর্টিকেল আছ
<tarunno> আছে
<tarunno> উইকি তে
<tarunno> http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%B8
<abhi_69> ঢুকলাম
<tarunno> অনেকখানি অনুবাদ করাই আছে
<tarunno> খালি অল্প কিছু বাকি
<tanjir_nai> Tareq, bujhlam na?
<tarunno> এইটুকু শেষ করলে কিন্তু ভাল একটা রিসোর্স হইতে পারে বাংলায় 
<Tareq> tanjir_nai, amra bangla lion modem er driver niye sobai jhamelay achi 
<Tareq> driver bananor lok nai :D
<tanjir_nai> Tareq lol... i don't work for bangla lion :-S
<Tareq> amra o to kori na, amra hoilam mango public
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: good proposal.. we should work on it :)
<abhi_69> Tareq, কিউবির ডংগলের জন্য একটা ড্রাইভার দেখসি অলরেডি, বাংলালায়নের জন্য এখনো পাই নাই
<tarunno> আপনারা কয়জন জানেন জানি না, উবুন্টু নিয়ে বাংলা উইকির নিবন্ধ কিন্তু একটু একটু করতে করতে যথেষ্ট ভাল অবস্থায় চলে এসেছে
<Tareq> driver bananor developer lagbe
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: best would be if we take some paragraphs now and work on right away... :) i can see which one i can take
<Tareq> jhamelar jinish
<tarunno> এবং এই অবদানের পিছনে কিন্তু মাত্র দুইজন লোক কাজ করেছেন
<tanjir_nai> Tareq, yah i heard about the bangla lion's driver issue before.. but I don't have any access to it :(
<tarunno> ১। নাসির খান
<tarunno> ২। তানভির রহমান
<tarunno> http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%89%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%9F%E0%A7%81
<tareq_> আমি উঠছি
<tarunno> দেখুন আর্টিকেলের বর্তমান চেহার
<Mehedee> আমি ট্রান্সলেট করতে গেলে সেটা গল্প হয়ে যায়, কাজের থেকে অকাজের লেখা বেশি চলে আসে :(
<tareq_> শুভ রাত্রি
<tarunno> Mehedee, ভাই সেটা কোন ব্যাপারই না
<tarunno> সেটা পড়ে সবাই মিলে কেটে ছেঁটে নিলেই হবে
<tarunno> অনুবাদটাই মূল কথা
<tarunno> সম্পাদনা করা তেমন সমস্যা হবার কথা নয়
<Mehedee> হুম
<Mehedee> সেক্ষেত্রে কাজ করা যায়
<tarunno> আসলে আমরা কেমন যেন সবাই অল্পের উপর দিয়ে পিছলে যাই
<tarunno> একটু ভারি কাজ হলেই আমরা হতোদ্যম হয়ে পড়ি
<Tareq> ei jonne sobaike kaj choto choto vag kore dite hobe
<tarunno> কিন্তু আবার চেহারা দেখানো ব্যাপারে সামনের সারিতে দাঁড়াতেই হব
<Mehedee> আমি পরশু থেকে শুরু করতে পারবো। কালকে দিনে থাকছি না, রাত্রে বাস, বাড়ি যাবো, পরশু সকালে কাজ শুরু করতে পারবো। যদি মনে করেন যে সমস্যা নেই
<Mehedee> তাহলে আছি
<tarunno> এইটা আসলে দুঃখজনক
<tarunno> Mehedee, কোন সমস্যা নেই
<tarunno> আমাদের সাথে কিন্তু বাংলা উইকির সবচেয়ে সক্রিয় প্রশাসক রয়েছেন
<Mehedee> তাহলে সেই কথা থাকলো
<tarunno> তার তত্ত্বাবধানে কাজ করা মোটেও কঠিন কিছু হবার কথাই নয়
<Mehedee> পরশু থেকে আমি আমার যেটুকু সাধ্যে কুলায় করবো
<tarunno> তবে কে কোথা থেকে করব সেটা ঠিক করে নিলে কি ভাল হবে?
<Rezwanur> tarunno: আপনি Tanvir ভাইর কথা বলছেন? :)
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই কই গেলেন?!
<Mehedee> ঠিক কোথায় কোথায় কাজ করতে হবে সেটা বলে দিলে বেটার হতো
 * Tanvir is here..
<Tanvir> কি হইছে?
<Tanvir> ট্র্যাকে নাই। :/
<tarunno> Tanvir, আপনাকে স্মরণ করা হচ্ছে
<Tanvir> অ।
<tarunno> উইকি নিবন্ধ নিয়ে কাজ করতে চাই
<tarunno> লিনাক্স নিবন্ধ
<tarunno> দিক নির্দেশনা প্রয়োজন
<Tanvir> করে ফেলেন। ভাবাভাবির কিছু নাই।
<Tanvir> আপনি অলরেডি করে ফেলেছেন।
<Tanvir> কি চান বলেন?
<tarunno> কয়েকজন মিলে কিভাবে কাজ করতে সুবিধা হবে?
<Tareq> অভ্রনীল ভাইয়ের লেখা গুলোকেউ ঢুকানো যায়?
<tarunno> প্যারা ভাগ করে নেব?
<tarunno> নাকি?
 * Rezwanur glues Tanvir bhai on the channel
<Tareq> ওনাকে বললে উনিও হেল্প করতে পারবেন
<Tanvir> পরিচ্ছেদ/অনুচ্ছেদ ভাগ করে নিলে শুবিধা।
<Tanvir> সুবিধা*
<abhi_69> আমি উক্ত আর্টিকেলে কিছু সফটওয়্যার তথ্য যোগ করলাম
<Tanvir> যেমন: প্রথমে হেডিং তৈরি করে নিয়ে পরে একেক জন একেক অনুচ্ছেদ নিয়ে কাজ করলেন।
<abhi_69> বর্তমানে জনপ্রিয় কিছু সফটওয়্যারের নাম বাদ পড়ে গেসিলো, ঐগুলা যোগ করে দিলাম কিছু কিছু
<tarunno> Tanvir, হেডিংয়ের কাজটা আপনি যদি একটু করে দেন (ভাইয়ের বাড়ির আব্দার)
<Tanvir> দেই।
<Tanvir> নিবন্ধ দেন।
<Tanvir> সময় দেন।
<tarunno> http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%B8
<tarunno> লিনাক্সের নিবন্ধটা
<Tanvir> হুম.. হেডিং তো আছেই।
<Tanvir> যেমন: "কমান্ড লাইন ইন্টারফেস"-এর পাশে থাকা "সম্পাদনা"-তে ক্লিক করুন। আর লিখে ফেলুন।
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, উইকিপিডিয়া সম্পাদনা করার বিষয়ে একটা ভার্চুয়াল ওয়ার্কশপ করলে কেমন হয়?
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই কি বলেন?
<sarimkhan> Hello all
<Tanvir> আমি আছি। o/
<tarunno> sarimkhan, শুভেচ্ছা স্বাগতম! ষাঁড়িম খানের আগমন!!
<Tanvir> (হাত তুললাম)
<tarunno> আমিও আছি!
<sarimkhan> ঠেংকু ঠেংকু
<abhi_69> আছি, এতক্ষণে কাজ শেষ হলো
<tarunno> তিনজন, আর কেউ
<sarimkhan> আমারও কাজ শেষ হলো আজকে রাতের মত
<tarunno> আসেন ভাই, আসেন! আগে আসলে আগে পাবেন!!
<sarimkhan> shotserver কম্পাইল করতে লাগছিলাম :)
<sarimkhan> কি পামু ?
<sarimkhan> কি দিতেছেন ?
<tarunno> sarimkhan, ওয়ার্কশপের সিট
<Tanvir> আমি আসতেছি দশ মিনিট পর।
<sarimkhan> কিসের ওয়ার্কশপ ?
<sarimkhan> লিংক টিংক দেন
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: i will take Development section
<tarunno> উইকি নিবন্ধ সম্পাদনা করা বিষয়ক কর্মশালা
<Tareq> online e kivabe hobe?
<tarunno> কিভাবে কি করতে হয় সেই ব্য়াপারে ভার্চুয়াল ওয়ার্কশপ
<tarunno> Tareq, সেটা তেমন কঠিন টা
<tarunno> আমরা কিছু কিছু ভিডিও তৈরি করতে পারি
<tarunno> সেই ভিডিওগুলো আমরা আগে দেখব
<tarunno> পরে একদিন বসব সবাই
<tarunno> যার যত প্রশ্ন আছে Tanvir ভাইকে করআ
<tarunno> করব
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই উত্তর দেবেন
<tarunno> খান একাডেমি মডেল
<sarimkhan> আমাদের সবকিছুই পরিকল্পনা লেভেলে থেকে যায়
<sarimkhan> বাস্তবায়ন কম হয় :প
<Rezwanur> হে হে হে
<Tareq> ekhon khujle mone hoy kono video paoa jete pare, not sure :S
<tarunno> sarimkhan, সারিম খানরা মাঝপথে রণে ভঙ্গ দিলে সার্থক কেমনে হবে?
<tarunno> :P
<tarunno> সমস্যা নাই তো
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই নিজেই তৈরি করবে
<tarunno> পুরা বাংলায়
<Tareq> yes, Tanvir vai will rock :P
<tarunno> যারা Tanvir ভাই কি চিজ জানেন না তাদের বলি, Tanvir ভাই ঈর্ষা করার মত চিজ
<abhi_69> আমি ডেস্কটপ পরিবেশ বিষয়ক অংশে কিছু লাইন যোগ করলাম বসে বসে
<Rezwanur> Tareq: ছবিগুলাতে তো শামিম ভাই বা তারুণ্য ভাই কাউরে দেখতেছি না!
<tarunno> তারমত ধৈর্য্য বাংলাদেশের খুব কম মানুষেরই আছে
<tarunno> এইটা কিন্তু তেল মারতেছি না
<abhi_69> উইকিতে লিখার খুব বেশি অভিজ্ঞতা নেই
 * Rezwanur agrees with tarunno
<tarunno> সত্যি সত্যিই তাই
<Tareq> যারা tanjir_nai ভাইকে চিনেন না, তাদের বলি। উনি IBM এ জব করছেন, আছেন কানাডায়
<tarunno> এই জন্যই তো
<abhi_69> omg!
<Tareq> Rezwanur, আমি জানিনা ভাই। অনুষ্ঠানে আমি নাই
<Rezwanur> nice to mee you tanjir_nai bhai
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, আপনি তো ভাই big shot!
<tarunno> abhi_69, ;) জ্বি
<abhi_69> বাংলাদেশের কেউ এমন কোন জায়ান্ট প্রতিষ্ঠানে কাজ করছেন শুনলে ভালো লাগে
<tanjir_nai> :-S... thanks tareq... but amar porichoy ami tanjir... nice to meet u too Rezwanur ... abhi_69 :-|
<abhi_69> আচ্ছা এপলে চাকরি করছেন এমন কেউ এখানে আছেন কি?
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই দশমিনিট হয় নাই?!
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: pochani deyar jonno steve jobs-ke niye? :P
<Rezwanur> লুল
<Tareq> tanjir_nai, হে হে, নিজের ঢোল নিজে বাজাতে হয় না। আপনারটা আমিই বাজালাম :P
<Kalpurush> Ki lojja, tanjir_nai vai to amago uni te fedora er ekta seminar o koira gachen r ami kina tare chinta parlam na :(, confused chilam. 
<tanjir_nai> Kalpurush: ohh... that one... :-$... i was not prepared at all...
<Tareq> he he
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, না ভাই, উনাকে বলার জন্য, চাকরি থেকে যেন রিজাইন না দেন :P
<tanjir_nai> i bet e'one was sleeping
<abhi_69> iResign এটা কিন্তু এখন প্যাটেন্ট হইসে :P
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: lol.. 
<abhi_69> ভাঙ্গলেই এপলের lawsuit
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: ppl who works at apple, they like to work there for some reason
<Tareq> iLinux বের হবে নাকি :P
<Tanvir> আসলাম।
<sarimkhan> :P
<Tanvir> সরি। 
<sarimkhan> একজন মানুষকে শান্তিমত অবসর নিতে দিতেছেন না আপনারা :প
<abhi_69> Tareq,   এই বিষয়ে sarimkhan কাজ করবে, সেজন্য এখন থেকেই লায়ন চালায়া জ্ঞানলাভ করতেসে
<Kalpurush> tanjir_nai , sry apnare nia confused chilam tai dhorte poari nai apni sei tanjir vai kina.
<abhi_69> iLinux ইউজ কর্তে মন চায় :)
<Tanvir> পশ্ন করেন ভাইয়েরা..
<sarimkhan> অভি ভাই i দিয়া আর কিছু কইছেন তো আপনারে খাইছি :Pee
<tarunno> Tanvir, প্রশ্ন না
<tarunno> ডিরেক্ট প্রস্তাবনা
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, হে হে হে লোল :Pee
<tarunno> প্রস্তাব হইল আমরা অনলাইন ওয়ার্কশপ করব
<tanjir_nai> Kalpurush: i guess ami-i shei tanjir vai.. :)
<sarimkhan> webimår ?
<tarunno> Tanvir, ভাই প্রথমে কিছু বাংলা ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল বানায় দিবেন
<sarimkhan> webminar ?
<Tanvir> অ।
<Tanvir> প্ল্যান আছে।
<tarunno> আমরা আগ্রহীরা প্রথমে সেটা দেখব
<Tanvir> সময় পাইতেছি না.. টেকি জ্ঞানও নাই।
<tarunno> তারপর নির্দিষ্ট দিনে একদিন বসব প্রশ্ন নিয়
<ayonkhan> ব্যাক!
<tarunno> Tanvir, সমস্যা নাই আমি হেল্প করব
<abhi_69> Tanvir, স্ক্রিনকাস্টের মত করে বানিয়ে নিতে পারেন, উবুন্টুতেই পারবেন, recordmydesktop দিয়ে
<Kalpurush> tanjir_nai, r lojja diben na. IBM suinai chinte parchi.
<Tanvir> abhi_69, রেকর্ডমাইডেস্কটপ ভালো লাগে না।
<tarunno> Tanvir, তেমন ফ্যান্সি কিছু দরকার নাই তো!
<abhi_69> Tanvir, তাহলে istanbul?
<tarunno> Tanvir, নরমাল ওয়ার্কশপে যা যা বলেন সেইটাই বলবেন খালি
<sarimkhan> কালপুরুষ ভাইরে চিন্তে পারতেছিনা :(
<tanjir_nai> good idea :D
<Tanvir> হুমম
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, উনি মনির ভাই, fedora-bd এর
<Tareq> ami linux e ekhono valo kono screencasting software pailam na :(
<tarunno> Tanvir, প্রফেশনাল জিনিস চাচ্ছি না
<Tareq> ami kisu banaite chaisilam, kintu ektao valo lage nai
<Tanvir> আমি ঐটাই চাইতেছিলাম.. :/
<abhi_69> tareq,  ফেডোরায় gnome3 তে স্ক্রিনকাস্ট সুবিধা আছে
<abhi_69> আমি একটা বানিয়েছি স্ক্রিনকাস্ট টেস্ট করার জন্য
<Kalpurush> sarimkhan, vai ami besi purono na tai chinte partechen na.
<abhi_69> ভালোই তো লাগলো, ইউটিউবে ছাড়সি :)
<sarimkhan> আমিও এককালে কিযেন দিয়া করসিলাম
<sarimkhan> আজিব ফরম্যাটে সেভ হইছিলো, ffmpeg দিয়া flv বানানো লাগসে পরে
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, gnome3 এর ঐডা webm ফরম্যাটে সেভ হয় :)
<abhi_69> সাইজ ছোট কিন্তু কোয়ালিটি দারুন
<sarimkhan> আমি গ্নোম২ তেই করসিলাম
<sarimkhan> আরে সাইজ নিয়া টেনশন করার কিছু নাই
<Tanvir> ভাইরা.. আমি ঘুমাবার পরিকল্পনা নিতেছি..
<abhi_69> 720p পর্যন্ত হইসে ইউটিউবে ছাড়নের পর :p
<Tanvir> শুভ রাত্রি।
<sarimkhan> দরকার হইলে libx264 এ কনভার্ট করা হইবেক
<tarunno> Tanvir, হ্যাঁ না কিছু না বলেই শুভরাত্রি?
<Tanvir> কই হ্যাঁ বা না?
<Tareq> abhi_69, 11.10 ashle valo kore gnome3 try korbo :P
<sarimkhan> গ্নোম৩ আমার কাছে ফাউল লাগসে
<sarimkhan> :প
<sarimkhan> আপাতত ফ্লাক্সবক্স এ আছি, ব্যাটারি কম খায়
<Tareq> :S
<tarunno> sarimkhan, এককাম কর, টাইপরাইটার ইউজ করে দেখ, ব্যাটারি লাগবেই না :P
<ayonkhan> tarunno: আছেন নাকি? এখনও?
<sarimkhan> টাইপরাইটার এ গুগল ক্রোম চলব ?
<abhi_69> tarunno, হা হা হা
<Tareq> he he, iPhone and Rock er moddhe coparison type er hoye gelo 
<sarimkhan> আমার ক্রোম ভিএলসি আর vncviewer এই তিনটা চললেই হইল
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, তারমানে মিডিয়া প্লেব্যাক, ব্রাউজিং আর vnc, তাইলে এন্ড্রয়েড দিয়াই চলবে তোমার, ঐখানে অবশ্য vnc আছে কিনা জানিনা :p
<Tareq> ache ache,
<tarunno> আচ্ছা তাইলে কি ঠিক হল?
<sarimkhan> স্ক্রিন ছোট হইলে সমস্যা আবার
<sarimkhan> এখন তো আমি ভিএনসি দিয়াই
<sarimkhan> ডেক্সটপ ইউস করতেছি, নেটবুক থাইক্কা
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, তুমি তাইলে বড় স্ক্রিনওয়ালা নাও, গ্যালাক্সি ট্যাব সাইজের :)
<tarunno> tanjir_nai, ভাই অনুবাদে হাত দিচ্ছেন ডেভেলপমেন্ট অংশে
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: yah
<tarunno> Mehedee, ভাই বাড়ি পৌছে ঠিক করবেন কোন অংশে কাজ করবেন
<ayonkhan> কথার আগা-মাথা কিছুই বুঝতে পরতেছি না। অণেক কিছু মিস করছি!
<ayonkhan> *অনেক
<tarunno> abhi_69, ভাই আপনি কোনটা নেবেন?
<tarunno> ayonkhan, অপেক্ষা কর, বলছি
<abhi_69> tarunno, আমি ডেস্কটপ পরিবেশ অংশে কাজ শুরু করে দিয়েছি, কয়েকলাইন লিখেছি
<tarunno> ওকে, abhi_69 লিখছেন ডেক্সটপ পরিবেশ
<abhi_69> আর কিছু সফটওয়্যারের নাম যোগ করলাম সফটওয়্যার অংশে
<tarunno> চমৎকার
<abhi_69> কিন্তু উইকির কতগুলা ট্যাগ আছে, সেগুলার ব্যবহার জানি না ভালোভাবে :s
<tanjir_nai> Use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux to refer
<tarunno> Tareq, ভাই আপনি?
<tanjir_nai> mainly what is needed is to translate the english article into bengali
<tanjir_nai> we should avoid writing anything without proper reference
<abhi_69> tanjir_nai, yah :)
<Tareq> tarunno, kisu bollen? :P
<abhi_69> আমি মূল ইংরেজী আর্টিকেলটাই অনুবাদ করছি
<tarunno> Tareq, বলছিলাম উইকি অনুবাদে সাহায্যের কথা
<tanjir_nai> abhi_69: :) nice!
<Tareq> Tareq, joto tuku parbo arki
<abhi_69> sarimkhan, তুমি কোন অংশে অনুবাদ করবা?
<tarunno> Tareq, কোন স্পেসিফিক অংশ? সমস্যা নেই পুরো করতে হবে তাও না
<tarunno> আমি সাহায্য করব আপনাকে
<Tareq> amake jekono ekta part den, kore dibo
<tarunno> Tareq, ডিস্ট্রিবিউশন পার্টটা কেমন হবে?
<tarunno> এটা নিয়ে কাজ করা যায়
<tarunno> আমি বরং একটা কাজ করি মেইলিং লিস্টে একটা থ্রেড খুলি
<tarunno> সেখানে সবাই আপডেট জানালে ভাল হবে, নাকি?
<Tareq> yeah, better
<Tareq> jara ekhane ashte pare nai, onara o janbe
<tarunno> হুমম
<tarunno> আর কে কি বলছেন?
<abhi_69> tarunno, মেইলিং লিস্টে যারা নেই তারা কোথায় জানাবে আপডেট?
<tarunno> ayonkhan, আমরা এই আর্টিকেলটি অনুবাদ সম্পূর্ণ করার ব্যাপারে কথা বলছি
<tarunno> http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%B8
<tarunno> abhi_69, ফেসবুকেও তো আপনি নাই
<tarunno> উইকিমিডিয়া বিডি -র মেইলিং লিস্টও ব্যবহার করা যায় চাইলে
<sarimkhan> আপ্রতে পোস্ট দিয়া দেন
<ayonkhan> tarunno: বুঝতে পারছি।
<tarunno> এখন কোনটা সুবিধা হবে? ক। উবুন্টু বিডি লিস্ট, খ। উইকি বিডি লিস্ট, গ। আমাদের প্রযুক্তি ফেরাম
<tarunno> ভোট দিন
<abhi_69> tarunno, আমি খালি টুইটার ছাড়া কোথাও নাই, irc তে আছি :|
<sarimkhan> গ)
<abhi_69> আমাদের প্রযুক্তি ফোরাম
<Tareq> ক)
<abhi_69> আপ্রতে আছি
<tarunno> ayonkhan, ভোট?
<tarunno> tanjir_nai, ভোট?
<imrantushar> গ।
<tarunno> Mehedee, ভোট?
<ayonkhan> tarunno: ওয়েট একটু পড়ে নেই।
<ayonkhan> খ + গ
<tarunno> ayonkhan, যে কোন একটা ভোট দরকার
<ayonkhan> মুশকিলে পড়লাম!
<ayonkhan> গ!
<tarunno> ফোরামের অবশ্য বেশ কিছু সুবিধা আছে লিস্টের চাইে
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: ummm.... not sure... i will go with c for now :-S
<tarunno> লিংক, কোড, ভিডিও ইত্যাদি
<sarimkhan> ইহা
<sarimkhan> ইয়া*
<ayonkhan> হুমম . . . গ - ই সই!
<tarunno> ওকে, Mehedee ভাই কি বলেন?
<sarimkhan> পরে খুজে পেতেও সুবিধা
<tarunno> আমার ভোট ও গ
<Mehedee> আপ্র
<Tareq> :(
<Mehedee> সাথে টুইটার হলে ভাল হতো :(
<sarimkhan> আপ্রর ফিড আছে মনে হয় টুইটারে
<sarimkhan> অনুপ বলতে পারবে
<tarunno> তাইলে ৬/১ ভোটে আপ্র জয়যুক্ত হইল!!
<sarimkhan> হুম
<tarunno> সবাই হাততালি দেন
<sarimkhan> :clap:
<tarunno> মনে মনে মিষ্টি খান
<sarimkhan> এইখানে তো ইমো নাই
<sarimkhan> মনে মনে কেন
<ayonkhan> কেলাপ! কেলাপ! :D
<sarimkhan> এখন তো রাত, খাওয়া দাওয়া করা যাইবো
<tarunno> নাইলে রোজা ভেঙ্গে যাবে
<sarimkhan> রোজা তো দিনের মেলা
<sarimkhan> বেলা*
<tarunno> ও, তাই তো!
<sarimkhan> :P
<imrantushar> খেয়ে ফেলেছি :D
<tarunno> :s
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, তাইলে আমি কালকে একটা টপিক খুলব
<sarimkhan> ওকে
<tarunno> সবাই একটু নজর রাইখেন
<sarimkhan> লিংকটা টুইটারে দিয়েন
<sarimkhan> তাইলেই হইব
<ayonkhan> ওকে!
<tarunno> আমার টুইটারে আপডেট পাবেন
<imrantushar> সেহরী খামু মিষ্টি দিয়ে। :P
<tarunno> https://twitter.com/#!/tarunno
<sarimkhan> হুম
<imrantushar> তাই করুন শাবাব ভাই।
<tarunno> তাছাড়া আপ্র-র টুইটারেও পাবেন
<sarimkhan> ওকে, তাইলে অধিবেশন শেষ ?
<tarunno> https://twitter.com/#!/amaderprojukti
<tarunno> হ্যাঁ, আজকের মত ফর্মাল অধিবেশন শেষ
<ayonkhan> ওকে, দেন!
<tarunno> এখন যার যার ঘুম পাইছে ঘুমান
<ayonkhan> Should we go to sleep now?
<ayonkhan> :P
<sarimkhan> অটঃ চ্যাট রুমের উপরে একটা আকর্ষনীয় লিংক দেখতে পাইতেছি
<sarimkhan> :P
<tarunno> আর যার যার এইখানে গল্প করতে ইচ্ছা করতেছে গল্প করেন
<sarimkhan> আমি মুভি দেখব এখন
<sarimkhan> একেবারে দুপুরে ঘুমাবো
<tarunno> সবাই স্বাধীন
<tarunno> আমি অবশ্য একটু ঘুমাবো
<tarunno> সকাল থেকে সারাদিন দৌড়াদৌড়ি আছে
<sarimkhan> হুম
<sarimkhan> আমার প্রাইভেট আছে ৬ টায়, ৮ টায় কোচিং
<sarimkhan> তারপর নামায থেকে এসে ঘুমাবো
<abhi_69> :clap:
<tarunno> ও tanjir_nai ভাই, আপনাকে কি মেইলে লিংক পাঠাতে হবে?
<imrantushar> যারা প্রোগ্রামার আছেন, ঈদের দিন উপলক্ষ্যে তাঁহাদের প্রোগ্রাম কি জানতে পারি? কে কে ওইদিন ঘুমানোর ইচ্ছা পোষণ করছেন? :P
<sarimkhan> আমার কাজকর্ম আছে ঈদের মধ্যে
<sarimkhan> :প
<abhi_69> আমি টুইটারে গেলাম
<abhi_69> সেই সাথে অনুবাদ ও চলতেসে
<abhi_69> ফোরামে পোস্ট দিলে টুইটারে শেয়ার দিয়েন
<abhi_69> good night to all
<Tareq> imrantushar, programmer ra ki eid er din program korbe naki? :P
<abhi_69> bye!
<sarimkhan> আমি প্রোগ্রামই করব
<sarimkhan> :প
<sarimkhan> ঈদ পালন করিনা
<sarimkhan> :প
<tarunno> ঠিক আছে ভাই বেরাদারগণ
<tarunno> সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি
<tarunno> এবং সবাইকে আবারও ধন্যবাদ
<imrantushar> Tareq, ওই দেখেন, বের হয়ে গেছে প্রোগ্রামার এর ঈদ ইচ্ছা। :P
<sarimkhan> হুম
<sarimkhan> TC
<sarimkhan> মজার ব্যপার
<imrantushar> শুভ রাত্রি শাবাব ভাই
<sarimkhan> আগে আমি TC মানে জানতাম না
<sarimkhan> :P
<sarimkhan> সবাই চ্যাটের শেষে কইত TC
<ayonkhan> sleep-night
<Tareq> janla kokhon?
<sarimkhan> একদিন একজনরে জিগাইলাম ব্যাটা, TC মানে তো টার্বো সি, এইডা কস কেন ?
<sarimkhan> :P
<Mehedee> যার মনে যা 
<sarimkhan> তখনই জানলাম। TC = Take Care
<sarimkhan> :p
<sarimkhan> এসএসসির পর, ২০০৯ সালে জানছি
<sarimkhan> :P
<Mehedee> তাও ভাল
<Mehedee> আমি তো কয়দিন আগেও
<imrantushar> হে হে হে সারিম মিয়া আর আমি দেখি একই ছিলাম। সবাই কইতো TC, আমিও লাগিয়ে দিতাম। :P
<imrantushar> sarimkhan, যার মনে যা, ফাল দিয়ে উঠে তা। :D
<Mehedee> lmao , c u, d , gud  nyt 
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: sorry silam na... kisher link?
<Mehedee> এইসব বুঝতাম না
<imrantushar> Mehedee ভাই, আপনিও? যাক, নিজেকে এখন আর একা একা মনে হচ্ছে না। ;)
<sarimkhan> হে হে
<tarunno> tanjir_nai, আপ্র তে টপিক খোলার পর সেটার লিংক
<tarunno> আমার টুইটারে তো দেব
<tarunno> আপনাকে কি মেইল করে আপডেট পাঠাবো?
<sarimkhan> উনার টুইটার নাই ?
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: twitter will work :)
<tanjir_nai> i will check
<Tareq> @tanjir
<tanjir_nai> my twitter id is tanjir
<tanjir_nai> yah
<tanjir_nai> thanks Tareq 
<Tareq> :)
<tarunno> tanjir_nai, started following
<tarunno> :)
<imrantushar> নেট এর যে কি অবস্থা!! Download 4.01 kbps, Upload 25.07 kbps. :((
<sarimkhan> tanjir ভাইকে ফলু করলাম
<sarimkhan> হে হে
<sarimkhan> আমার বিলাই পুরাদমে চলতেছে
<imrantushar> sarimkhan, সিড নাই টরেন্টে। :((
<sarimkhan> :P
<sarimkhan> আমি ডাইরেক্ট নামাই না টরেন্ট
<sarimkhan> ভিপিএস এ লোড করে তারপর নামাই
<tanjir_nai> tarunno: i already follow you :)
<sarimkhan> এখন তো পোলাপান torrefic নিয়া লাফাইতেছে
<sarimkhan> ওইটা ট্রাই করে দেখতে পারেন
<sarimkhan> আমি এখন আর তেমন ডালো করিনা
<sarimkhan> ভাল্লাগেনা
<Tareq> sarimkhan, tomar vps public kore dao, sobai namabe :P
<tanjir_nai> sarimkhan: following you too :)
<sarimkhan> :)
<imrantushar> হুমম...টেরাই মারতে হবে মনে হচ্ছে।
<sarimkhan> আপনার লাস্ট টুইট দেখলাম ২ দিন আগের
<Tareq> abhi_69, sarim, eder jalay twitter e thaka mushkil
<Tareq> mone hoy chat kortese sobai :S
<sarimkhan> হে হে
<tanjir_nai> good thing twitter don't show those messages any more :)
<sarimkhan> আমি তো কিছুক্ষন পরপরই দেখি ১০০ টার মত টুইট নোটিফিকেশন
<sarimkhan> :প
<Rezwanur> tanjir_nai: আপনার টুইটার ID কি? আমার @rezbd :)
<imrantushar> Tareq: হে হে হে মজাই লাগে উনাদের চ্যাটিং টুইট। :D
<tanjir_nai> Rezwanur: @tanjir
<tanjir_nai> sarimkhan: that includes  the ones for you + general twitters
<tanjir_nai> *tweets
<tanjir_nai> let's say some one wrote something starting with @sarim, bla bla bla, i won't see that
<sarimkhan> আমি তো from:tanjir দিয়ে দেখলাম
<sarimkhan> সবই দেখানোর কথা
<Tareq> tanjir_nai, dekhar to kotha? :S
<imrantushar> tanjir_nai ভাই আপনাকে তো দেখি ফলো মারা আছে। :)
<sarimkhan> যাই হোক
<sarimkhan> মুভি দেখতে যাই
<sarimkhan> থাকেন সবাই
<tanjir_nai> sarimkhan: i was talking about the tweet stream (the one you see when you log in to your twitter account)
<tanjir_nai> imrantushar: :D
<sarimkhan> যারা যারা ঘুমাবেন তাদের শুভ রাত্রি
<sarimkhan> :)
<tanjir_nai> good night @ sarimkhan 
<imrantushar> আপলোড ৮৫!!! আর ডালো... :(( চিক্কর পাইরা কান্তে মুঞ্চায়।
<Rezwanur> tanjir_nai: following you :)
<imrantushar> আমিও যাই। শুভ রাত্রি। :)
<Rezwanur> শুভরাত্রি imrantushar
<tanjir_nai> party is over i think?
<Rezwanur> তানজির ভাই, পার্টি সেহরী পর্যন্ত চলবে! ;)
<tanjir_nai> Rezwanur: kothin obostha
<Rezwanur> সেহ্‌রীর সময় হয়ে গেল
#ubuntu-bd 2013-08-25
<mahi_> ubuntu te kivabe cookie, temp and prefetch delete korbo?
<mahi_> How ca I delete Temp, Cookies and Prefetch?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-08-18
<tutplusz> hello world !
<tutplusz> is there any open source developer here ?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-08-21
<borkenpipe> ping
#ubuntu-bd 2014-08-22
<borkenpipe> ping
#ubuntu-bd 2014-08-23
<cyb3r_w3lf4r3> whtz up
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-22
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher !
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos:  o/
 * pavlushka reading a legal document, trying to understand illegally.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wbb
<RemonShai> hi... Kilos & AudaciousTUX
<Kilos> hi RemonShai AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi all
<RemonShai> how're you ... my grand friend ;) Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<RemonShai> ok too & ty ;)
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX what about you..?
<AudaciousTUX> bamboo is on :3
<RemonShai> why & how...?
<AudaciousTUX> exam :3
<RemonShai> lat's hug..... /
<AudaciousTUX> mara khan
<RemonShai> you fast you fast
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka moved modem to desktop pc
<pavlushka> aha
<Kilos> bit stressed here
<Kilos> you musta read what i said in za and africa
<pavlushka> got it Kilos , I wish he recovers soon.
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> wb Kilos !
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> ty pavlushka been packing
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos>  what a job , i hate packing
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> hello ..!!
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<zaki> exam ended. :) now kind of tention free
<Kilos> great
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> hows everything here?
<Kilos> i have been busy today so did check here much
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<Kilos> s/did/didnt
<zaki> Kilos: oh
<zaki> thank you pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: there was nothing much here today except AudaciousTUX's come and go :p
<Kilos> and tomorrow i will be away most of the day
<pavlushka> me good,
<zaki> had your dinner guys? 
<zaki> he he.. :D
<zaki> Kilos: what are you busy with? 
<AudaciousTUX> :v pavlushka 
<Kilos> packing
<zaki> pavlushka: we shoul start a countdown for membership board mtng. :D
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> is your wiki done pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... zaki ..... but not virtual.... :3
<pavlushka> Kilos: still on it, will do :)
<zaki> should*
<pavlushka> zaki: too late :p
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushka what's missing in that wiki?
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: physical? :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: irc log reference and FB references
<AudaciousTUX> yah :p zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: cook well that wiki. :D 
<pavlushka> :D
<AudaciousTUX> any taylor swift fan here?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg&index=8&list=RD7NJqUN9TClM :v
<pavlushka> me
<pavlushka> blank space
<pavlushka> back to December
<AudaciousTUX> ^_^
<zaki> blank space. 
<AudaciousTUX> lady antebellum??
<zaki> posetive
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> trouble
<pavlushka> Romeo Juliete
<AudaciousTUX> band perry??
<pavlushka> ???
<AudaciousTUX> youtube channel name.... :p
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM&list=RD7NJqUN9TClM&index=1
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_yTphvyiPU&list=RD7NJqUN9TClM&index=10
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo&index=11&list=RD7NJqUN9TClM
<zaki> you guys must see this. must must must. :D
 * pavlushka eating, gop gop
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIv7x1SmsCs
<AudaciousTUX> mairala :v zaki 
<zaki> he he. :D
<AudaciousTUX> joss jinish :v
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uAmJwYenIs
<AudaciousTUX> must watch :D
<zaki> hmm, sometime i wonder how he manage to do them. :D 
<AudaciousTUX> yah :3
<pavlushka> Alom?
<pavlushka> hero?
 * pavlushka just guessing without checking.
<zaki> nope
<zaki> Bart Baker
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> you should check that.
<zaki> he he
<zaki> Taylor Swift - "Blank Space" PARODY 
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: :v andromida..!! andromida!! 
<zaki> time for dinner. bbl
<AudaciousTUX> bye
<zaki> i'm back again. :P
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> পতেঙ্গা'র চট্টগ্রাম বিমান বাহিনী বেজমেন্ট
<zaki> পার্শ্ববর্তী এরিয়া ও এয়ারপোর্ট এরিয়া 
<zaki> কাফকো'র/ Dap 2 এর
<zaki> গ্যাসে ছেয়ে গেছে ।
<zaki> গ্যাসের কারনে নিশ্বাস নেওয়া যাচ্ছেনা ।
<AudaciousTUX> eida ki gas??
<zaki> most southern area are affected
<zaki> amonia
<pavlushka> zaki: how and from where?
<AudaciousTUX> hoitecheki deshe :'(
<zaki> from an urea fartilizer factory
<zaki> কাফকো' urea fartilizer
<zaki> big one in bangladesh
<zaki> http://www.chemicals-technology.com/projects/chittagong-urea/
 * ahoneybun walks in
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun !
<ahoneybun> something about wikieditor?
<pavlushka> YEs ahoneybun , If you can help AudaciousTUX to be a wikieditor, please
<ahoneybun> he's locked out like mostly everyone
<AudaciousTUX> yah please ^_^
<ahoneybun> I want to say it's an LP group
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> AudaciousTUX: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<AudaciousTUX> umm... okay... i'll follow that letter... working on the website... :)
<ahoneybun> what are you building it with?
<AudaciousTUX> wp
<ahoneybun> cool
<AudaciousTUX> :)
<ahoneybun> the Kubuntu site is on WP
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... but some people hate wp :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: come AudaciousTUX, just drop that word hate, as long as it works, its fine
<pavlushka> *come on AudaciousTUX 
<ahoneybun> I use it from my blog
<ahoneybun> as well as my friend
<ahoneybun> a lot of people do
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of using it for my LoCo as well
<AudaciousTUX> i know... but that's not me.... raihan,mateen bros are 2 of them :D
<AudaciousTUX> i use it for my blog too :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: drop them too :p
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and tanjim, we are not talking about them, we are talking about you, be relevant, :)
<AudaciousTUX> okay :'( pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: AudaciousTUX is waiting there to be approved in the LP wikieditor's team, as tanjim
<ahoneybun> alright, I
<ahoneybun> I'm not in control of that so
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: ok, I noticed wxl helping bipul getting approved :p, so wxl
<pavlushka> there
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: but you can refer may be :)
<zaki> pavlushka: they approved my request in 24 hour.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: is in the proposed list of 20 as tanjim hossain
<pavlushka> zaki: Michael Hall approved me in an hour, :p
<pavlushka> there.
<AudaciousTUX> why me!? :'(
<zaki> :|
 * ahoneybun looks
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what do you mean by , why me ?
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> I'm not even in the group lol
<pavlushka> lol
<ahoneybun> but I can edit
<ahoneybun> I've done it for you all lol
<AudaciousTUX> why my requ not approved till now :'( pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: point is, its effective for the new one, I was able to edit the wiki before approved too ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> guess since I've been around for about 3-4 years
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: chill walrider too is in the waiting list with 18 more, :)
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka:  oh.... i'm not the only one ! :v
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: its a new system, previous system was to be in the team of Etherpad instance to be able to edit wiki.
<pavlushka> and I was
<ahoneybun> oh etherpad
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: try to join here too https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad, although as a BD team member, you are passively a member of etherpad instance.
<AudaciousTUX> done
 * ahoneybun got approved by popey
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: try to make some noise, so that you get noticed, try get involved here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<pavlushka> *getting
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: be in the #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel channel as well
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/contribute.html
<ahoneybun> ;)
<AudaciousTUX> thanks ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> np
<AudaciousTUX> my desktop crying for ram.... :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: how much RAM do you have?
<AudaciousTUX> 2.8
<pavlushka> should be enough :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: type "/sysinfo" here, :p
<AudaciousTUX> kde.... :3
<AudaciousTUX> lscpu:
<AudaciousTUX> Architecture:          x86_64
<AudaciousTUX> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<AudaciousTUX> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<AudaciousTUX> CPU(s):                4
<AudaciousTUX> On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3
<AudaciousTUX> Thread(s) per core:    2
<AudaciousTUX> Core(s) per socket:    2
<AudaciousTUX> Socket(s):             1
<AudaciousTUX> NUMA node(s):          1
<AudaciousTUX> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<AudaciousTUX> CPU family:            6
<AudaciousTUX> Model:                 42
<AudaciousTUX> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz
<AudaciousTUX> Stepping:              7
<AudaciousTUX> CPU MHz:               1865.273
<AudaciousTUX> CPU max MHz:           3300.0000
<AudaciousTUX> CPU min MHz:           1600.0000
<AudaciousTUX> BogoMIPS:              6587.26
<AudaciousTUX> Virtualization:        VT-x
<AudaciousTUX> L1d cache:             32K
<AudaciousTUX> L1i cache:             32K
<AudaciousTUX> L2 cache:              256K
<AudaciousTUX> L3 cache:              3072K
<AudaciousTUX> NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-3
<AudaciousTUX> cat /proc/meminfo
<AudaciousTUX> MemTotal:        2975532 kB
<AudaciousTUX> MemFree:          239720 kB
<AudaciousTUX> MemAvailable:     230084 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Buffers:            6168 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Cached:           282780 kB
<AudaciousTUX> SwapCached:         8548 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Active:          1812220 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Inactive:         770076 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Active(anon):    1718928 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Inactive(anon):   693004 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Active(file):      93292 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Inactive(file):    77072 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Unevictable:          32 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Mlocked:              32 kB
<AudaciousTUX> SwapTotal:       1048568 kB
<AudaciousTUX> SwapFree:         956952 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Dirty:                 0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Writeback:             0 kB
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: stop it.
<AudaciousTUX> AnonPages:       2193076 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Mapped:           177892 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Shmem:            118364 kB
<zaki> oh my
<AudaciousTUX> Slab:              65904 kB
<AudaciousTUX> SReclaimable:      38308 kB
<AudaciousTUX> SUnreclaim:        27596 kB
<AudaciousTUX> KernelStack:        6592 kB
<AudaciousTUX> PageTables:        35732 kB
<AudaciousTUX> NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Bounce:                0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> WritebackTmp:          0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> CommitLimit:     2536332 kB
<AudaciousTUX> Committed_AS:    5063384 kB
<AudaciousTUX> VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
<AudaciousTUX> VmallocUsed:           0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> VmallocChunk:          0 kB
<AudaciousTUX> HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
<zaki> :o
<AudaciousTUX> AnonHugePages:    622592 kB
<AudaciousTUX> HugePages_Total:       0
<AudaciousTUX> HugePages_Free:        0
<ahoneybun> hey hey
<AudaciousTUX> HugePages_Rsvd:        0
<AudaciousTUX> HugePages_Surp:        0
<AudaciousTUX> Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
<ahoneybun> use pastebin
<AudaciousTUX> DirectMap4k:       87812 kB
<AudaciousTUX> DirectMap2M:     3014656 kB
<AudaciousTUX> double swap... 512-512 on 2 hdd :v
<AudaciousTUX> hehehe.... :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you copy pasted these, right?
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: said : type "/sysinfo" here" hehehe :v
<AudaciousTUX> yape
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you pasted the result of "lscpu" from terminal
<AudaciousTUX> yape
<AudaciousTUX> and cat meminfo
<AudaciousTUX> oh.... okay.... type /sysinfo :v
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: dont do it next time, better use pastebin
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: : dont do it next time, better use pastebin
<AudaciousTUX> okay ahoneybun  :v
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: sorry wrong ping
<ahoneybun> yep
<AudaciousTUX> okay :D
<AudaciousTUX> anyway.... need host access :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and you pasted "cat /proc/meminfo" too, you just spammed this channel, man, grow up.
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ok, talking about host access, which host?
<AudaciousTUX> ubuntu-bd.org
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and btw, i just told you to run that specific command "/sysinfo" on IRC client^^
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: zaki's exam is over, your's too?
<AudaciousTUX> and i tried that on terminal... wow :3 
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you should notice the code "/" all irc commands precedes by "/"
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so we will try to make a move on that after your Exam, :)
<AudaciousTUX> okay :)
<zaki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-34-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 850/1700 MHz, RAM: 2380/2621 MB, Storage: 133/190 GB, 190 procs, 2.27h up
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> wow
<zaki> pavlushka: thnx
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> can we see your sysinfo ? :p
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, I am just a poor guy, trying to hide my misery :(
<pavlushka>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          540  @ 1.86GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.86GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.9GiB, 25.1% free ** Disk: Total: 619.3GiB, 6.3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network 
<pavlushka> Adapter ** Uptime: 7h 37m 49s **
<zaki> wow
<zaki> ha ha. :p pavlushka
<ahoneybun> guys use pastebin
<pavlushka> yes ahoneybun, its actually a hexchat feature by typing "/sysinfo" in the client, it gives the systeminfo like this automatically.
<ahoneybun> still
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: and yes, we will not spam the channel like this further, :)
<zaki> good night all. :) 
<AudaciousTUX> :v
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-23
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> need to update this as well: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd/
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam#Team_Contact
<pavlushka> Good morning everyone!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Rezwan 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> see your mail lad
<pavlushka> a very Good Morning
<Kilos> im gonna need help
<pavlushka> yes please
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<pavlushka> yeeha, hello dipraw !
<dipraw> hi all!!
<dipraw> what's up?? :)
<pavlushka> dipraw: Kilos and me.
<Kilos> did you see that mail pavlushka 
<dipraw> yeah by saying all i meant u both
<pavlushka> dipraw: he he (a little late)
<pavlushka> dipraw: আমার পি এম দেখসো?
<Researcher> good morning and salaam
<Researcher> :)
<RemonShai> now morning....! is it..?
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Researcher> well here in my country it is still morning RemonShai
<Researcher> hi Rezwan
<pavlushka> Welcome RemonShai 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: I want to redirect https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shani page to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha
<Kilos-> you know how pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> nope, but i know https://wiki.ubuntu.com/knome redirects to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PasiLalinho
<Kilos> hopefully ahoneybun knows how
<Kilos> he is most likely still sleeping
<pavlushka> Kilos: its done, elacheche showed me :)
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> hello. 
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushka and others..
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos how are you to day?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<zaki> fine. :)
<zaki> it's just 6 more days, then you will be in aus! :) 
<zaki> ha ha
<Kilos> 7
<zaki> oh 7
<Kilos> till i fly and its a whole day to get htere
<Kilos> if he reamains stubborn ill pull wxl ahoneybun and belkinsa in as well all on an irc channel
<zaki> Kilos: who?
<Kilos> nhaines
<Kilos> i posted in wrong channel
<zaki> who is he?
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> LC member
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he is also getting old
<zaki> ha ha.
<pavlushka> yea... ;p
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd Tanvir
<Tanvir> Thanks, Zaki!
<Kilos> hi Tanvir 
<zaki> wc
<Tanvir> Hi, Kilos!
<pavlushka> Hello Tanvir !
<Tanvir> Hi, Pavlushka!
<Tanvir> pavlushka, I see you on #wikipedia-bn as well. Do you edit Wikipedia regularly or so?
<pavlushka> you used to be here and you were in #wikipedia-bn as well ")
<pavlushka> Tanvir: I have plans to, edited few though, :)
<Tanvir> Congratulations, then! Looking forward to see more.
<pavlushka> Tanvir: Thanks and sure :)
<Tanvir> You see me there, because I am a Bangla Wikipedia editor. http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/user:wikitanvir
<Tanvir> And I use Ubuntu as well.
<Kilos> yay
<Tanvir> Kilos, what are you celebrating? :-P
<Kilos> you use ubuntu
<zaki> ha ha
<pavlushka> Tanvir: I know, you cloak shows that :p
<Kilos> Tanvir we are trying to grow this channel and reboot your loco
<Tanvir> That's great, KIlos.
<Tanvir> I am here since 2009 or so, I guess.
<Kilos> wb then
<zaki> bbl. time to go home again Kilos
<Tanvir> Although I was mostly inactive between 2014-15..
<Kilos> feel free to hang out here all the time
<Tanvir> That's the plan!
<Kilos> great ty
<Tanvir> Good night, Zaki.
<Kilos> sleep well zaki 
<zaki> nope i will be back again after 1 hour. :p
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> oh ok
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> ok go safe
<Tanvir> বাংলা যে সাপোর্ট করে ভুলেই গেছিলাম।
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<Tanvir> হুদাইইংরেজি লিখলাম.. ;-)
<Tanvir> হা হা হা.. আমি বাংলায় হাসি..
<zaki> if we use bangla. Kilos won't understand any off this. :P  Kilos
<Kilos> thats fine guys
<Kilos> go ahead and use it
<Kilos> i am just happy to see an active growing channel
<zaki> :) 
<pavlushka> Welcome AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: how is it going for you?
<AudaciousTUX> as always not so good :'(
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> what now AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> waiting for host accesss :3
<Kilos> ai!
<AudaciousTUX> and lp approval
<AudaciousTUX> what's ai!??
<Kilos> eish
<AudaciousTUX> uh
<Kilos> lp approval for where
<AudaciousTUX> wiki editor
<Kilos> ask pavlushka to ask popey
<Kilos> come on pavlushka 
<pavlushka> popey is a busy man :)
<Kilos> yes thats why you can ask him
<Kilos> so AudaciousTUX can smile 
<AudaciousTUX> :')
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> lets see what can I do, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: lol, you are approved in the wiki editors 21 hours ago< :P
<Kilos> oh my
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v
<Kilos> smile
<AudaciousTUX> :)
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats better
<AudaciousTUX> ^_^
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: like your usual, :V
<AudaciousTUX> still waiting for host access.... then i'll be like :'D
<Kilos> pavlushka can you fix that too
<zaki> what host acces pavlushka ubuntu-bd.org?
<pavlushka> zaki: you got mail
<pavlushka> QA tell AudaciousTUX to check his mail :p
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell AudaciousTUX on freenode
<zaki> checking....
<Kilos> im waiting for fo0bar pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I can see that :p
<Kilos> but that is great news pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: which one?
<Kilos> that you guys are ready to build the site
<zaki> wow pavlushka (y)
<Kilos> i thought you first build it then they just point away from wiki to the site
<zaki> Kilos: when #ubuntu-za monthy mting will start?
<Kilos> 20 mins
<zaki> monthly*
<zaki> can we join again?
<Kilos> of course
<zaki> :) 
<Kilos> and keep record of bot commands
<zaki> oky. 
<Kilos> you will need them when you guys start having meetings
<Kilos> pavlushka also has saved them i think
<pavlushka> zaki: it will be on your local IRC logs as well, :)
<zaki> yes. 
<zaki> you guys had dinner? Kilos pavlushka Tanvir
<Kilos> yessir
<zaki> and eprbata :P
<zaki> oky now it's my time for dinner. :) 
<Kilos> enjoy
<zaki> hey pavlushka
<zaki> what are you thinking?
<Kilos> he is most likely watching locoteams
<Kilos> maybe fight looming
<Kilos> pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi mhall119 
<mhall119> hi guys
<Kilos> hi mhall119 
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: asen??
<zaki> welcome mhall119 :)
<AudaciousTUX> hi mhall119 
<zaki> hi AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> @zaki: chinen??
<zaki> how are you?
<AudaciousTUX> valana... kalke porikkha... bash khabo... :'(
<AudaciousTUX> ict porikkhay C program e getch() use korinai deikha number katte pare... shob milai fail korar chance ache.... :3
<zaki> what exam? hsc 1st year?
<AudaciousTUX> pretest :3
<AudaciousTUX> 2nd year
<Kilos> guys mhall119 is from the CC
 * mhall119 waves
<Kilos> mhall119 these guys have also opened an rt ticket for access to their old site so they can build a new one
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: oh ! don't worry
<mhall119> Kilos: website? 
<Kilos> ubuntu-bd.org
<zaki> yes mhall119 www.ubuntu-bd.org
<mhall119> yes, pavlushka PM'd me about that earlier, I recommended emailing an RT and copyign the loco-council on it so they can verify/approve
<zaki> now it redirected to our wiki page
<zaki> good night Kilos pavlushka AudaciousTUX and others.
<Kilos> night zak
<AudaciousTUX> hei.... wiki.ubuntu.com/tanjim ^_^
<AudaciousTUX> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-24
<pavlushka> Good day everyone :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai, how about your fishing?
<RemonShai> pavlushka: it's freeze now...:( I've to buy fishing instruments.
<pavlushka> why?
<RemonShai> pavlushka: my old one is broken... at this time I wanted to buy #fiber for fishing.
<zaki> morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, gr8 timing, you got mail
<pavlushka> zaki: and morning :)
<zaki> checking.. 
<pavlushka> Morning from Bangladesh ahoneybun mhall119 wxl :)
<zaki> pavlushka: what about option 1 & 3? what are you thinking?
<mhall119> good evening from Florida pavlushka :)
<Researcher> morning :)
<pavlushka> morning Researcher!
<pavlushka> damn Researcher, I typed your whole nick and after completing I am regretting it, :p
<pavlushka> why I didn't use the tab :p
<pavlushka> may be I  am in a writing mood+mode :)
<pavlushka> mhall119: its late there I guess, :) and how are you?
<zaki> Tanvir:  https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/13/%23ubuntu-bd.html is that you? :)
<Researcher> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hi Researcher pavlushka zaki and others
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<zaki> morning Kilos
<Tanvir> Zaki, you're right. It was me.
<zaki> that a long time ago. :D 
<zaki> s*
<Tanvir> Jo!
<zaki> and you still love igi and far cry? :P
<zaki> those are my fvrt too. :D
<Kilos> i go do chores see you later
<zaki> (y)
<RemonShai> hi Kilos, I'm in..
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> do you know, it's mid day & hot atmosphere.
<Kilos> hi smt 
<smt> Kilos, hi uncle im walrider :D 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> lol why the nick change
<smt> im with one of my brother his laptop account name is smt i installed xubuntu on his lappy 
<Kilos> cool
<smt> his acc name will be smt from now 
<Kilos> great register it
<smt> be right back uncl gotta go for lunch 
<smt> :D
<Kilos> type in /msg nickserv  email password i think it is
<Kilos> nono /msg nickserv register email password
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> হেল্লউ
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> হাই কিলস
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos  ** 
<pavlushka> wb Kilos !
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> i go sit in the sun a bit to warm up
<Kilos> stupid cold house
<pavlushka> Kilos: that is great, I love the sun, The power source of the solar system, takes 8 and a half minutes to reach to the earth almost, the sunlight, :)
<pavlushka> oops, I should respect The Sun, :)
<Kilos> yeah lots of hot fires there
<zaki> hello
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka Kilos AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> hiya zaki whassup?
<pavlushka> I will go nuts or drive some one else nuts tonight :p
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> haha why?
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: 
<AudaciousTUX> hellou zaki 
<zaki> wb walrider
<walrider> tq bhai 
<walrider> smt bro offline 
<zaki> how are walrider?
<walrider> aito bhai 
<walrider> asi 
<walrider> apne how ase n ?
<zaki> how about your internship? how is it going?
<zaki> i'm fine. :) ty
<walrider> akhono shuru hoynai arekta aproov howa baki 
<walrider> file akta sign hoilei shuru hobe 
<pavlushka> Hello walrider welcome
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> walrider: good to hear that, about your internship :)
<walrider> ajke savar gesilam 
<walrider> ak lok re ubuntu install dia ashlam onar id silo smt 
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> wow
<walrider> potaka.io project ta dekhsen bro ?
<pavlushka> hmm, that's fun
<walrider> savar jaia matha ghuraitase 
<walrider> jaiga ghumabo 
<walrider> good night all 
<AudaciousTUX> ahoneybun: are u there??
<ahoneybun> I am now AudaciousTUX
<ahoneybun> just got home from work man
<AudaciousTUX> oh...
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: happy? now ask him :p
<AudaciousTUX> hei ahoneybun ... where u'll host your loco site??
<ahoneybun> AudaciousTUX: I'm forwarding the domain to a linode node
<ahoneybun> if you want a refer link or something let me know
<ahoneybun> AudaciousTUX: https://www.linode.com/
<AudaciousTUX> what's refer link??
<AudaciousTUX> oh... forget it
<AudaciousTUX> got it ... :
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> gd n8 all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-25
<zaki> morning AudaciousTUX dipraw
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<Researcher> hello bangladesh 
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<pavlushka> Heya dipraw Mama?
<pavlushka> :p
<pavlushka> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> pavlushka: pong
<pavlushka> mhall119: can you load this for me? https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/search/?query=Pavel%20Sayekat in your browser?
<mhall119> pavlushka: ok, loaded
<pavlushka> mhall119: you can hover the mouse over the comments of the posts and a common name will flash "Pavel Sayekat", is it usable as a reference of contribution?
<mhall119> pavlushka: it shows that you commented, but it's the content of the comment that would determine if it's a contribution or not
<pavlushka> mhall119: so I have to save a screenshot of every post with effective/successful suggestions? and some how hyperlink it?
<mhall119> no no, just find people you've worked with or helped through these comments to leave a testimonial on your wiki page
<dipraw> hmmm
<dipraw> bhaiya ki khobor?? pavlushka 
<mhall119> just like people don't post links to every forum post or irc conversation
<pavlushka> mhall119: a very few of them has the edit rights :)
<mhall119> we can get people edit rights
<mhall119> every ubuntu member should have it
<pavlushka> but they are not members, just users who got help.
<pavlushka> mhall119: oh, you can click on the comments and it will reveal itself, :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> hello
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you? 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> fine. :)
<zaki> pavlushka: how's everything?
<pavlushka> zaki:  better thanks :)
<Kilos> you were sick pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: a little, but was a bit more busy :)
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> guys I got a sudoku update :p
<zaki> sudoku update? 
<Kilos> game
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> sudoku is a game
<pavlushka> yep in xubuntu, wow 
<zaki> Kilos: how's your preparation? 
<Kilos> nearly all packet but no place for shoes
<Kilos> still need to sort power adapter for lappy charger so i can try be online inflight
<pavlushka> Kilos: send it as tcp packets over web and you jump in too :p
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> im a bit nervous about flying
<pavlushka> Kilos: keep an umbrella for safety :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> a big one
<zaki> lol
<zaki> pavlushka: know about any stylish font for ubuntu?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am an out-dated person, stylish is not my type :p
<Kilos> zaki if you like fancy fonts google 20 cool things to do after installing kubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> in that write up they mentioned fancy fonts
<zaki> to use in gimf for image editing pavlushka
<zaki> gimp*
<zaki> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<pavlushka> wa
<Kilos> im like pavlushka standard fonts are fine for me
<Kilos> yw=you're welcome
<pavlushka> wa=wow awesome
<zaki> they are also fine for me.
<AudaciousTUX> anyone read how to program c++ by paul deitel?? 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> :V
<zaki> but for some graphics work. :p 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I have heard someone reading that :p
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: know about any stylish font pack for ubuntu
<Kilos> i need sleep
<Kilos> be good guys
<AudaciousTUX> i have i use monokai
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pavlushka> Kilos: start counting the sheep 
<AudaciousTUX> but maybe thats only better for code editor :3
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> night guys
<zaki> gn Kilos
<pavlushka> good night Kilos !
<pavlushka> Goodnight Guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-26
<pavlushka> Noon every One!
<zaki> hello AudaciousTUX
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<AudaciousTUX> wb pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu zaki 
<RemonShai> ty zaki vai
<pavlushka> Hello every one :)
<pavlushka> Happy to see you all :)
<RemonShai> me too.. , pavlushka vai
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> গতরাত থেকে  বিদ্যুৎ নাই, কিছুক্ষণের মধ্যেই মিস্কিন হইমু :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: check the pm.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আমার কাজটা কর :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কিছু pic দেখলুম, ভালা ভালা
<AudaciousTUX> apatoto amar kaj kortechi... :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tanjim?action=AttachFile এইখানে :p
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<pavlushka> ;)
<AudaciousTUX> done :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and now next please
<AudaciousTUX> oh yeah :P
<AudaciousTUX> done
<AudaciousTUX> hei russel vau
<Ekushey> Hello
<AudaciousTUX> kotodin por.... ebar nusha re ferot den >_<
<AudaciousTUX> I <3 nusha :')
<AudaciousTUX> gelen koi -_-
<zaki> wb Ekushey
<zaki> wb Kilos
<zaki> how are you? 
<Kilos> hi zaki and everyone else
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: nice wiki. :p 
<Kilos> tired, been to jhb to visit brother in hospital and travelling kills head
<AudaciousTUX> ^_^ zaki 
<zaki> oh. how is he? 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> has pipes into lungs to drain blood clots and fluid, so suffering
<zaki> oh. !
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<pavlushka> Hello Ekushey 
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<pavlushka> and Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: how was the day?
<Kilos> long and tiring pavlushka i hate going to hospitals
<zaki>  /msg nickserv info ahoneybun
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: lol
<zaki> :(
<zaki> typo
<Kilos> why did it show here anyway
<Kilos> the / should make it go to freenode only isnt it?
<zaki> don't know
<AudaciousTUX> which client??
<AudaciousTUX> @zaki: 
<pavlushka> Kilos: a space was preceding so the command failed
<Kilos> aha
<zaki> Konversation
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<Kilos> copy paste doesnt always work hehe
<AudaciousTUX>  /hello
<pavlushka> zaki: careful not to leave space before /
<Kilos> you need very good eyes to see a space at the beginning
<zaki> hmm. ha ha
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy paste creates the error :p
<Kilos> yes
<AudaciousTUX> btw.... i've to go now.... bye all :)
<Kilos> go well AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: sure, good luck on your exam :)
<Kilos> oh yes good luck
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka: pong
<pavlushka> zaki: cant find a post of mine in Ubuntu Bangladesh Facebook group where I posted an invitation to be here mentioning ahoneybun and wxl being in #ubuntu-bd to have a visit.
<zaki> is it removed? 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am afraid so!
<zaki> oh! 
<zaki> ask tanjim , he is in the admin panel. :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: he has exam, ok, will ask him later :)
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, I got it, here https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10153828924037217/
<zaki> how?
<zaki> oky. great you found it back. :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: it has less hit, so it was auto hidden, man IRC is fun.
<zaki> pavlushka: some one in #bangladesh channel
<pavlushka> yeaaaa
<zaki> welcome Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> hello
<pavlushka> Welcome Nahiyan !
<Nahiyan> thanks thanks & thanks
<Kilos> hi Nahiyan 
<pavlushka> Kilos: Nahiyan is a pro, an arch user :)
<Nahiyan> fear me
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> haha well done
<Nahiyan> so anyone use KDE?
<AudaciousTUX> me
<Kilos> arch sucks for normal peeps
<Nahiyan> cool
<AudaciousTUX> arch use
<zaki> me
<Nahiyan> yes I agree Kilos 
<Kilos> yes kde here
<AudaciousTUX> user*
<pavlushka> all of them here except me :(
<pavlushka> all of us here except me :(
<Nahiyan> the best thing about arch is that the community is pretty skilled in anything
<Nahiyan> so it's pro-support if you go to the forums
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: on which network ?
<Nahiyan> also because there's no GUI to install arch hehe
<Nahiyan> this, on #archlinux
<Nahiyan> I used to frequent that
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: be here, we chill here a lot and have coffee :P
<Nahiyan> now I generally frequent science channels esp. ##math and ##chemistry sometimes #biology
<Nahiyan> great
<Nahiyan> so I wanted to note something
<zaki> and here one is from kde dev team. you can see him in the top of the nick list. :p 
<Nahiyan> so the KDE calendar has files for each country's holidays right?
<Nahiyan> whoa cool
<Nahiyan> so apparently there's no holidays file yet for BD
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... we should add one... :D
<Nahiyan> yeah
<Nahiyan> let me find which project it is
<Nahiyan> kholidays
<zaki> oh nahiyan sorry, he is in kubuntu dev tem. 
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: this channel is on freenode network (Ubuntu), oftc network is for debian, which one is archlinux's network?
<Nahiyan> freenode
<Nahiyan> try /join #archlinux
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: and you can add the holidays of BD :)
<Nahiyan> great
<Nahiyan> I'll do that tomorrow
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: when I'll be on arch, I will join there for sure :)
<Nahiyan> great
<zaki> Nahiyan: want some coffee? 
<zaki> and rusks? :p 
<Nahiyan> idk what a rusk is
<Nahiyan> huh cool
<zaki> QA: define rusks
<QA> zaki: I don't know about rusks. Maybe you meant Russ, Rusk or rusk?
<Nahiyan> hehe
<zaki> QA: define rusk
<QA> zaki: Rusk \Rusk\, n. [Sp. rosca de mar sea rusks, a kind of biscuit, rosca properly meaning, a screw, spiral.] 1. A kind of light, soft bread made with yeast and eggs, often toasted or crisped in an oven; or, a kind of sweetened biscuit. [1913 Webster]  2. A kind of light, hard cake or bread, as for stores. --Smart. [1913 Webster]  3. Bread or cake which has been
<QA> made brown and crisp, and afterwards grated, or pulverized in a mortar. [1913 Webste…
<Nahiyan> nah not at this time of night
<zaki> yea
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<zaki> Nahiyan: order coffee :P
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Righto
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<Nahiyan> format is pretty simple
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: and ?
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: join us
<Nahiyan> filling ito ut
<Nahiyan> some slight complexities may arise. BD once had DST for a single year
<Nahiyan> QA: wiki Bangladesh Standard Time
<QA> Nahiyan: Sorry...
<Kilos> she still needs lots of work Nahiyan 
<AudaciousTUX> not now :p zaki 
<Kilos> guys are busy rewriting her atm
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki, Kilos and pavlushka!
<Nahiyan> it's cool enough
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Nahiyan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Standard_Time
<pavlushka> ty Qa
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: oky
<Nahiyan> if you see contributors list then you'll see my name :P
<Nahiyan> apparently BSTI has some NTP servers but I don't trust them
<zaki> why?
<Nahiyan> I monitored them for a while and they seemed to be off from one of my other refs. not sure which one was more accurate, but I just decided to switch to global
<zaki>  I shouldn't ever lose my password, my password is in a KeePass database on Dropbox.
<Nahiyan> same
<Nahiyan> no wait
<zaki> Nahiyan: is that you? 
<Nahiyan> that's my message xD
<zaki> he he
<Nahiyan> yea
<Nahiyan> tho I'm really giving people a target :p
<zaki> so you edit wiki page?
<Nahiyan> I used to for some time
<Nahiyan> got bored of it
<Nahiyan> had to read a lot of political news so it got tiring
<zaki> oh.
<Nahiyan> no seriously
<zaki> he he
<Nahiyan> for one page I compiled something like 100+ news article links
<zaki> oh my. which one is that much important? 
<Nahiyan> 2015 election trouble
<Nahiyan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:2015_Bangladeshi_political_crisis
<Nahiyan> hartal after hartal after hartal...
<Nahiyan> anyway not to spoil the mood
<Nahiyan> now I program more study more
 * ahoneybun walks in
<zaki> wow
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun 
<zaki> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo
<Nahiyan> hello
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun , how was the day ?
<ahoneybun> busy busy
<Kilos> guys im gonna crash now, be good
<Kilos> and sleep tight
<zaki> good night Kilos
<Nahiyan> gn
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: still?
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: well I'm home now so no
<pavlushka> thank goodness
<ahoneybun> mm?
<pavlushka> some people bring their office with them to home.
<ahoneybun> well I work in a kitchen so no problems there lol
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> QA: show me the way to Heaven & Hell
<QA> zaki: Huh?
<zaki> QA: please
<QA> zaki: What?
<zaki> QA: what about only heaven? 
<QA> zaki: What?
<zaki> QA: you monster
<QA> zaki: What?
<ahoneybun> QA:  what is 4 x 4
<QA> ahoneybun: Not a clue, sorry
<zaki> ahoneybun: she is shy
<zaki> i think
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> who made the bot?
<zaki> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/ibid
<pavlushka> Na3il/Superfly/paddatrapper
<pavlushka> I guess
<Nahiyan> for math facilities I recommend libqalculate
<Nahiyan> very flexible librar
<Nahiyan> y
<pavlushka> Night guys, I am feeling sleepy :)
<zaki> good night , sleep tight
<zaki> and have a sweet dream. :P 
<zaki> good night all 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-27
<pavlushka> Morning every ONe :)
<pavlushka> welcome Rezwan tetsssss !
 * ahoneybun knocks out
 * pavlushka spilling some water on ahoneybun's face
<pavlushka> (or sprinkling)
<pavlushka> lol
 * pavlushka now sprinkling some coffee on ahoneybun's face
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> o/ pavlushka 
<pavlushka> welcome AudaciousTUX :)
 * pavlushka on a break
<pavlushka> bbl
<akash_> xenial xerus is quite buggy. specially i have spent a huge for downloading tor browser from ubuntu software center. but in vain :p
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> we missed akash
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos  zaki :)
<zaki> Kilos: when?
<pavlushka> But I know him, he is a mozillian, zaki might know him :)
<Kilos> [16:57] <akash_> xenial xerus is quite buggy. specially i have spent a huge for downloading tor browser from ubuntu software center. but in vain 
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> may be he should use terminal <3
<pavlushka> zaki: around 5 O'clock local time
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> 18 minutes ago
<Kilos> 78
<pavlushka> ok, it was Kilos local time :)
<Kilos> yes my time
<Kilos> sorry head to sore to work that out
<zaki> hello Nahiyan
<Nahiyan>  hello
<Kilos> ohi Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> I put the channel on autojoin
<zaki> wow. :P
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> ill disconnect some next week, not being in so many channels when on holiday
<pavlushka> Hello Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> hello
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: taking note of something?
<Nahiyan> hm?
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: from #math #physics ?
<zaki> ahh.. 
<Nahiyan> just picking up info where I can
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: I used to read from wikipedia for my study :)
<Nahiyan> cool
<pavlushka> and sometimes it was not available in wikipedia what i was searching for, then wikipedia says, create a page on this topic, man if i did know about that then why i would search in 1st place :p
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> *search it
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> setting up steam again
<pavlushka> zaki: why?
<Kilos> games
<zaki> yea
<zaki> will play games
<pavlushka> zaki: why again?
<zaki> last time i played games when i'm in unity
<pavlushka> ah
<zaki> after installing  kubuntu 16.4.1, didn't set up steam. 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can help others in other ubuntu channels if you wish.
<pavlushka> zaki: can be active in forums too :)
<Kilos> the world is yours
<zaki> hmmm
<pavlushka> yes as Kilos says :)
<Kilos> make friends all over
<zaki> oky
<zaki> 50 nick in #ubuntu-pk
<pavlushka> zaki: but your here most of the time and me myself and we are glad for that :)
<pavlushka> *your/ you are
<Kilos> yes never neglect your home channel
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> hi Guest38876 
<Kilos> lol
<shishir> hi Kilos
<Kilos> all good there shishir 
<shishir> nice
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<shishir> QA: coffee please
<QA> shishir: Okay
<Kilos> QA coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> Kilos: how are you feeling? exited? :D 
<Kilos> lol yes very, but also bit stressed
<Kilos> going to strange airport for 2 hours to switch planes
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and shishir!
<Kilos> next three days are going to drag and so much to do still
<Kilos> QA thanks
<QA> sure thing, Kilos
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw :)
<dipraw> hello
<dipraw> what's up???
<pavlushka> dipraw: everything :p, How is your niece?
<dipraw> she is doin great pavlushka 
<pavlushka> dipraw: how great? and her mother?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hellu
<dipraw> both of them are doing great! and the kido is a tough one to handle! coz she never stops when she starts crying\
<dipraw> pavlushka, 
<AudaciousTUX> holla ahoneybun 
<AudaciousTUX> sorry wrong pin.... 
<AudaciousTUX> @pavlushka: 
<AudaciousTUX> ping*.... eto typo ken :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: lol its not Telegram :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: commented on bla bla post, check please
<AudaciousTUX> koi??
<pavlushka> tanjim.me
<AudaciousTUX> paina
<AudaciousTUX> oh paichi
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: nice comment na?
<AudaciousTUX> coffee coffee coffee :D
<AudaciousTUX> disqus use korum vabtechi.... 
<pavlushka> নিজেকে গরিলা গরিলা মনে হচ্ছে লুল
<pavlushka> dipraw: how is your machine functioning ?
<AudaciousTUX> :p 
<dipraw> dont ask! keeps lagging!
<AudaciousTUX> disqus e 2 ta problem.... multilingual korte parumna.... english rakha lagbe... ar comment shonge shonge sync hoyna..
<AudaciousTUX> @pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: disqus? I know it to be a forum!!
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<AudaciousTUX> check comment
<AudaciousTUX> discourse is forum cms
<AudaciousTUX> disqus alada
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I see disqus as an api and this too https://disqus.com/
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... not like api... 
<pavlushka> hmm an wp plugin
<AudaciousTUX> not only wp plugin
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-28
<pavlushka> Good Morning every one :)
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw :)
<zaki> noon pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> noon zaki :)
<pavlushka> I am good, you?
<zaki> everything good. :) 
<pavlushka> Hello Nahiyan !
<Nahiyan> hello
<Nahiyan> what's up
<pavlushka> hardly me :p
<Nahiyan> cool
<Kilos> o/
<AudaciousTUX> \o
<Nahiyan>  ☻/
<Nahiyan> /▌ 
<Nahiyan> / \
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Nahiyan>  ☻/
<Nahiyan> /█
<Nahiyan> / \
<Nahiyan> Much better
<AudaciousTUX> yah :D
<AudaciousTUX>                                 .:xxxxxxxx:. 
<AudaciousTUX>                              .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                             :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:. 
<AudaciousTUX>                            .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>                           :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>                           xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX: 
<AudaciousTUX>                           xxx:::xxxxxxxx::::xxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>                          .xx:   ::xxxxx:     :xxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                          :xx  x.  xxxx:  xx.  xxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                          :xx xxx  xxxx: xxxx  :xxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                          'xx 'xx  xxxx:. xx'  xxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                           xx ::::::xx:::::.   xxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                           xx:::::.::::.:::::::xxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                           :x'::::'::::':::::':xxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                           :xx.::::::::::::'   xxxxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                           :xx: '::::::::'     :xxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                          .xx     '::::'        'xxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                        .xxxx                     'xxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                      .xxxx                         'xxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                    .xxxxx:                          xxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                   .xxxxx:'                          xxxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                  .xxxxxx:::.           .       ..:::_xxxxxxxxxxx:. 
<AudaciousTUX>                 .xxxxxxx''      ':::''            ''::xxxxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>                 xxxxxx            :                  '::xxxxxxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>                :xxxx:'            :                    'xxxxxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>               .xxxxx              :                     ::xxxxxxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>               xxxx:'                                    ::xxxxxxxxxxxx 
<AudaciousTUX>               xxxx               .                      ::xxxxxxxxxxxx. 
<AudaciousTUX>           .:xxxxxx               :                      ::xxxxxxxxxxxx:: 
<AudaciousTUX>           xxxxxxxx               :                      ::xxxxxxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>           xxxxxxxx               :                      ::xxxxxxxxxxxxx: 
<AudaciousTUX>           ':xxxxxx               '                      ::xxxxxxxxxxxx:' 
<AudaciousTUX>             .:. xx:.                                   .:xxxxxxxxxxxxx' 
<AudaciousTUX>           ::::::.'xx:.            :                  .:: xxxxxxxxxxx': 
<AudaciousTUX>   .:::::::::::::::.'xxxx.                            ::::'xxxxxxxx':::. 
<AudaciousTUX>   ::::::::::::::::::.'xxxxx                          :::::.'.xx.'::::::. 
<AudaciousTUX>   ::::::::::::::::::::.'xxxx:.                       :::::::.''::::::::: 
<AudaciousTUX>   ':::::::::::::::::::::.'xx:'                     .'::::::::::::::::::::.. 
<AudaciousTUX>     :::::::::::::::::::::.'xx                    .:: ::::::::::::::::::::::: 
<AudaciousTUX>   .:::::::::::::::::::::::. xx               .::xxxx ::::::::::::::::::::::: 
<AudaciousTUX>   :::::::::::::::::::::::::.'xxx..        .::xxxxxxx ::::::::::::::::::::' 
<AudaciousTUX>   '::::::::::::::::::::::::: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :::::::::::::::::' 
<AudaciousTUX>     '::::::::::::::::::::::: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :::::::::::::::' 
<AudaciousTUX>         ':::::::::::::::::::_xxxxxx::'''::xxxxxxxxxx '::::::::::::' 
<AudaciousTUX>              '':.::::::::::'                        `._'::::::'' 
<AudaciousTUX> shit.... that's not good :3
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka:  gonna kill me :v
<Nahiyan> looks ok to me :p
<Nahiyan> bet anyone with a non-monospaced font is pretty confused now :p
<AudaciousTUX> umm... changed to monospace font...  
<AudaciousTUX> yah :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: create your won channel and spam there and invite who is interested, but not here.
<AudaciousTUX> okay ;)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so how was the day? or its still not over?
<AudaciousTUX> as always...
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: well, tell us about you :) like to know
<Nahiyan> did some programming yesterday after a long time
<Nahiyan> paid vat at a restaurant where I didn't need to
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: what do you do for a study?
<Nahiyan> (9 taka VAT+service charge total)
<Nahiyan> only in class 12
<Nahiyan> but I've been using linux for a long time
<Nahiyan> might be 4 years now
<Nahiyan> most of it was due to need. I was practically forced to use linux when my laptop's HDD crashed and I had to wait a few months before it was replaced
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: correction, I mean to say, what do you do for a living, study? :p
<Nahiyan> oh yeah
<pavlushka> but got it
<Nahiyan> I ran ubuntu liveCD/USB for a few months
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> clever ^^
<pavlushka> and?
<pavlushka> what lead you to arch?
<Nahiyan> got acquainted, installed ubuntu on the new HDD, experimented on a few other distros when I screwed up that ubuntu installation trying to install xfce
<Nahiyan> (started experimenting after more months of usage)
<Nahiyan> then I only had arch linux's ISO so why not? I flashed my USB pendrive with arch and installed it (I kept the home partition)
<pavlushka> smart :)
<Nahiyan> liked it, spent days configuring stuff, installing packages, a DE but my dad needed to use the laptop
<pavlushka> so?
<Nahiyan> had to finish quickly :p
<Nahiyan> but in the end I managed to do it
<pavlushka> and then handed over the arch system to your dad?
<Nahiyan> well technically it wasn't even my laptop it was my dad's...
<Nahiyan> but I acquainted him with it first
<pavlushka> cool dad :)
<Nahiyan> imo it was too much hassle in the first days but it wasn't as simple as windows
<Nahiyan> if it was my own laptop I would've installed it with no problem but it was pretty problematic that my dad had to use the it while I was trying to get arch up and working (took like 12 hours)
<pavlushka> imo unity is even better :p
<Nahiyan> yeah it's pretty quick
<Nahiyan> would've liked the task bar organised like in windows/KDE but otherwise cool
<pavlushka> its actually the practice or trend :)
<Nahiyan> yeah
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: you are from Dhaka?
<Nahiyan> not from dhaka but I live in dhaka
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: where in dhaka?
<Nahiyan> don't want to reveal
<pavlushka> ha ha
<pavlushka> like to get involved a little with us?
<Nahiyan> actually I'm pretty busy nowadays
<pavlushka> that's ok
<Nahiyan> if I'm free I could contriute now & then but not that much
<pavlushka> oh, and how you found irc?
<Nahiyan> idk
<Nahiyan> have been using IRC for a really long time
<Nahiyan> maybe 6-8 years
<Nahiyan> no
<Nahiyan> 4-5 years
<pavlushka> I just tried it because the client was pre-installed with system and lead me here eventually.
<Nahiyan> haha cool
<pavlushka> but I peeked in #sane channel first
<pavlushka> for the support of my canon scanner
<Nahiyan> used to frequent #archlinux & #archlinux-offtopic
 * pavlushka on prayer break
<pavlushka> zaki: now Audacious is missing, I need you two at a time :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> oh my! its Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: \o :p
<Kilos> dont sound so shocked
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> i'm here
<Kilos> hi zaki 
 * pavlushka scratching mosquito bite with the other hand
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> we don't have any mosa here. :p
<pavlushka> Its coming through windows :p
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> QA: donuts on
<QA> zaki: Huh?
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: ping
<Nahiyan> hello
<zaki> Nahiyan: use "pong" as reply
<Nahiyan> echo
<Nahiyan> muahaha
<zaki> use "roger that"
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Nahiyan> copy that
<zaki> oh no
<Nahiyan> hehe
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> pavlushka: Nahiyan  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QqK-Hw9N8c&feature=share
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: in which medium you study ?
<zaki> must see
<Nahiyan> prefer not to answer
<Nahiyan> speculation will lead you to english but I am aware so I will say it from either medium
<Nahiyan> say 'prefer not to answer'*
<Kilos> haha
<Nahiyan> anyway most of my language skills are from the internet & TV
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: I can guess :p
<pavlushka> zaki: how much that is, I need one
<zaki> 7.5 k
<pavlushka> wow
<zaki> hmm nice work
<pavlushka> zaki: btw who is roger?
<Nahiyan> hah nice
<Nahiyan> seems overpriced
<zaki> roger  lives in ........
<pavlushka> hmm a little I think
<zaki> :p
<pavlushka> you can get a Pi in 7 k
<Nahiyan> online a RPi is about $36 (USD) so just taking $40 that's about 3.2k BDT
<zaki> bt this one is customized for everyone
<Nahiyan> take casing as $10. customisation is an initial capital cost.
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: with some other attachments and with import duty and ..
<pavlushka> zaki: yes that is the bonus point
<zaki> easy to use. you dont have to be a programmer to use this
<pavlushka> hmm
<Nahiyan> it's okay I guess
<Nahiyan> atleast it's not 10k+
<pavlushka> yeah
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> stupid modem disconnected
<zaki> how's your brother?
 * pavlushka 's main line is down, on a backup plan :p
<Kilos> still in pain but treatment seems to be helping slowly
<Nahiyan> what happened?
<Kilos> pneumonia and pleurisy
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Righto
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<zaki> QA: rusk please
<QA> zaki: Huh?
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<zaki> :(
<pavlushka> zaki: those boxes are empty :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> Kilos: emptied those
<zaki> i know, she is cheating with us all the time with those two box of rusks 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh its good news that your brother is recovering :)
<Kilos> ty
<zaki> btw thnx for the coffee QA
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey, anyone watched the movie "Focus" ?
<zaki> negative
<pavlushka> Will Smith
<zaki> Will Smith, Margot Robbie
<zaki> sundor hobe
<pavlushka> worth watching :)
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> Conjuring 2 in my watch list
<pavlushka> so horror huh?
<pavlushka> Mama?
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> w8ted this long for hd print
<pavlushka> zaki: watched that  "Mama" ?
<zaki> 2013?
<zaki> nope
<pavlushka> zaki: for horror, that is a good watch, a different theme :)
<zaki> oh my
<zaki> trailer dekhei bui lagtese 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> hmm. added in list 
<pavlushka> yes, more that conjuring, it boggled my ming
<pavlushka> *ming/mind
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: ^^
<Nahiyan> nope
<Nahiyan> didn't watch it
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<zaki> good night guys
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<uglyduck> anybody home?
<uglyduck> শেষ পর্যন্ত চ্যাটরুমে প্রশ্ন করলাম :-p
<uglyduck> আমি উবুন্টুর সব বাগের সম্পূর্ণ বর্ণনা জানিনা এবং আমি সব বিষয়ে এক্সপার্ট না, তাই আমার প্রশ্ন হল নতুন পিসিতে উবুন্টু 12.04.5
<uglyduck> ইন্সটল করার পর প্রায় 300 MiB এর মত আপডেট করতে হয়। যদি এমন কোন বাগ থাকে যার কারণে 300 MiB ডাউনলোড করে 
<uglyduck> ইন্সটল করার আগেই ডাউনলোড করার সময় পিসির কোন ক্ষতি করা যায় তখন এটার সমাধান কী? নাকি উবুন্টুর 12.04.X আর 
<uglyduck> 16.04.X এর কোনটাতেই এরকম বাগ এখনো পাওয়া যায়নি?
<uglyduck> does anyone know?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-21
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pav just got back from hospital getting another months meds
<Kilos> very tired
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-22
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: So you do the cooking! huh :0
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> sometimes ian does or his girlfriend or we eat take aways when they lazy
<Kilos> or bread haha
<Kilos> at ubuntu-za meeting now
<pavlushka> cool
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-23
<bhgd> haiiiiiiiiiiii
<pavlushka> afternoon Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-24
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and zaki :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-25
<pavlushka> Hello Dipraw and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka dipraw 
<pavlushka> .fc Johannesburg, SA
<u-la-la> [Johannesburg, South Africa] FRI: 71.5F (22.0C) / 40.8F (4.9C), Dew: 9.5F (-12.5C), Wind: 2.7mph (4.4kmh), Clear throughout the day. | SAT: 65.2F (18.5C) / 39.9F (4.4C), Dew: 36.1F (2.3C), Wind: 6.7mph (10.7kmh), Partly cloudy in AM.
<u-la-la> [Johannesburg, South Africa] SUN: 68.2F (20.1C) / 51.4F (10.8C), Dew: 42.0F (5.6C), Wind: 6.3mph (10.1kmh), Mostly cloudy starting in PM. | MON: 69.5F (20.8C) / 48.3F (9.0C), Dew: 42.6F (5.9C), Wind: 7.9mph (12.7kmh), Clear throughout the day. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<pavlushka> .fc Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh District, Bangladesh] FRI: 88.8F (31.5C) / 75.8F (24.3C), Dew: 76.5F (24.7C), Wind: 1.3mph (2.1kmh), Light rain overnight. | SAT: 89.6F (32.0C) / 74.5F (23.6C), Dew: 77.2F (25.1C), Wind: 2.7mph (4.3kmh), Rain in AM & PM.
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh District, Bangladesh] SUN: 83.7F (28.7C) / 73.4F (23.0C), Dew: 75.2F (24.0C), Wind: 10.7mph (17.3kmh), Rain in AM & AM. | MON: 87.2F (30.6C) / 73.8F (23.2C), Dew: 76.1F (24.5C), Wind: 6.9mph (11.1kmh), Rain in AM & overnight. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<pavlushka> Kilos: So what is it, Summer or winter? Summer I guess, in your place?
<Kilos> winter still, busy going into spring
<Kilos> still cold nights
<pavlushka> aha
<walrider> helo ☺ 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> helo Kilos nice to see you 
<walrider> how are you 
<Kilos> alive still haha, how are you?
<walrider> im good also was sick past days because of cold fever :D
<walrider> atm im in class room doing some mikrotik 
<Kilos> enjoy
<walrider> are you at home now ? Kilos 
<Kilos> yes been here since december
<Kilos> was only in aus for 3 months
<walrider> how do you feel now ? 
<walrider> how do you feeling now Kilos 
<Kilos> heart is bad, but 3 year waiting list for bypass op. so many meds to stop a fatal attack
<Kilos> main artery to left side is blocked
<walrider> still blocked , have u thought about any open heart surgery ? 
<walrider> Kilos: 
<Kilos> its the open heart surgery that i am on a three year waiting list to have done
<Kilos> the right side was fixed in aus, but here you wait
<Kilos> all good doctors leave ZA and go earn big bucks over seas
<Kilos> so the few that remained teach new ones and operate as well
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: doing great, you?
<zaki> i'm fine . :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: busy I guess, rare on irc ^^
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> এক্সাম ছিল
<zaki> পরশুদিন শেষ হইসে
<pavlushka> অাহা
<pavlushka> \০/
<zaki> sick off this exams. 
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> on the run, at home and elsewhere as well, lol
<zaki> and that spell check dictionary . 
<zaki> no way to try 
<zaki> but great. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: if you are using Ubuntu/Debian, are already using it as aspell-bn, the active team behind it for Ubuntu is from Kolkata, Bangladesh wing is almost dead, ankurbd, they are busy for Mozilla and everything
<zaki> ow. 
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-26
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai
<RemonShai>  hello....
<RemonShai> congratulation 
<pavlushka> thanks
<RemonShai> are you using arch ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yeah
<RemonShai> arch is gourgious...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: actually I use a arch derivetive called Parabola
<RemonShai> oh :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: একদিক দিয়ে এটা অার্চ এর চেয়েও বেশি ঝামেলার, কারন এটাতে প্রোপাইটারি কোন কিছুই চলে না, শুধু ওপেন ফ্রি প্যাকেজ ছাড়া
<RemonShai> আমার আর্চ + ফেডোরা ভাল লাগে। :)
<RemonShai> তবে আমি ফেডোরা চালাই না।
<pavlushka> হুম
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-27
<pavlushka> zaki: anything happening on irc? like disconnections?
<zaki> yep
<zaki> from your side i guess
<pavlushka> oha
<zaki> pavlushka has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> 4,5 times
<pavlushka> hmm
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-25
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> zaki: Eid Mubarak
<zaki> pavlushka, Eid Mubarak :) 
<zaki> back in city today 
<pavlushka> zaki: good
<zaki> was in my hometown those few days 
<zaki> eid vacation 
<pavlushka> zaki: better
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: feeling really sick today.
<zaki> what happened again?
<zaki> I'm practicing Inkscape+Gimp 
<pavlushka> zaki: cold+feverish
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: practice is good
<zaki> trying to make a logo 
<pavlushka> zaki: for what?
<zaki> for my cousin :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, Good Night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-26
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> Welcome Back :) 
<pavlushka> heya zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: thank you
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-19
<pavlushka> hey groudon_ , give us some sign that your stay here is on purpose
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -AOViov on u-la-la
<LjL> hey NickServ why do i need to know about flag changes
<pavlushka> LjL: howdy
<LjL> hi
<pavlushka> LjL: you know the answer of your question right?
<LjL> actually i don't, but i do know NickServ can't answer it
<LjL> i would have to ask some of those shady staffer types
<pavlushka> LjL: the channel log mode is verbose, that's the reason
<LjL> ah
<pavlushka> LjL: just to make it sure no one does anything silently
<LjL> right
 * LjL has flashbacks of when he had access to that UbuntuIrcCouncil user
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-20
<RemonShai> Ekushey: দাদা....
<groudon_> pavlushka, কেমন আছেন
<pavlushka> groudon_: ভাল আছি, আপনি?
<pavlushka> groudon_: আপনার পরিচয় দেবেন দয়া করে?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-21
<RemonShai> pavlushka: ভাই, কেমন আছেন ??
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up
<pavlushka> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: my update, https://review.coreboot.org/c/coreboot/+/34603
<zaki> pavlushka, checking
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-20
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: ulala's modules need to be configured again
<pavlushka> that part is pending
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you !
<zaki> u-la-la, 
<zaki> u-la-la, help
<u-la-la> zaki: Hi, I'm a bot. Say .commands to me in private for a list of my commands, or see https://sopel.chat for more general details. My owner is pavlushka.
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, you?
<zaki> pavlushka, ubuntu server uses too much ram 
<zaki> I'm okay 
<pavlushka> zaki: so?
<pavlushka> zaki: you have a better one in mind?
<zaki> pavlushka, just saying 
<zaki> centOS uses much less ram compared to ubuntu while idle 
<pavlushka> zaki: you tested debian?
<pavlushka> zaki: I can work with centOS if you want.
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm just saying , I was observing all ubuntu instance 
<pavlushka> aha
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-21
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added FiXato to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed FiXato from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!*ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!ns22@fedora/rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
